# What do you hate that everyone else loves?



## SpringArising (7 January 2019)

I don't like matchy matchy or LeMieux - the pads are abrasive and the sizing is huge!
Badly fitting loose ring bits (why does everyone have a size too small?!), so the horse ends up pinched each side of the mouth.
Bridles which are clearly too small, so really tight across the headpiece.
Horse fleeces made of actual fleece, so _everything _sticks.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Fly veils. Absolutely ghastly things that look ridiculous especially those tie down ones.

My horse hates those lovely cosy looking combo rugs apparently the Velcro on the necks and it being up round your ears are absolutely terrifying and very traumatic when you're a Welsh D!


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 January 2019)

Agree with you on those. I don't like match matchy and bling, but it's relatively harmless. Badly fitting tack or unnecessary extras are detrimental to the horses well being. My biggest bug bear is when horses that aren't ridden, have a full set of shoes. So many times, the owners say that are going to ride and keep the shoes on, but never actually get in the saddle. Not riding is fine, but let the horse have it's feet free.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

I'm with you in the matchy matchy! So long as my tack is all the same colour I am good! 

Bling! Blingy browband, blingy show jackets, blingy breeches, blingy boots, blingy horse boots etc ...

Shetlands. I currently hate Shetlands too! They are destructive little tosspots that cause no end of hassle!


----------



## Archangel (7 January 2019)

Right now.  
In January.  
I hate everything about horses.  
Everything I tell you. 

I am this way in February as well. 

Oh and March.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Oh yes bling, I window shop saddlecloths as I'm trying to save money and don't need another one and they all seem to have some sort of bling on them now or a huge logo, something else that I dislike! 

I love the schockemohle ones as they have just a small classy looking logo and most don't have bling on. Unfortunately certainly not something I can allow myself to buy as they aren't cheap!


----------



## cobgoblin (7 January 2019)

Ariat boots... Poorly fitting and atrocious leather for the price.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2019)

Pink haylage wrap!


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 January 2019)

Bling/pink stuff
Schooling and jumping


----------



## Littlefloof (7 January 2019)

Yoga


----------



## CavaloBranco (7 January 2019)

A bit random but cobs with a hogged mane....and then the forelock left long....WHY? Even worse, to go to a competition with said forelock plaited!!


----------



## cauda equina (7 January 2019)

Short little bum-freezer jackets
Logos on everything
Short, stiff lead ropes that hardly bend enough to get a knot in (ok, perhaps people don't actually love them, but someone must be buying the beastly things)


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

Matchy matchy is just playing dress up; no harm in it it but what a waste of...money/effort/brain activity/everything (see also: bling)

And just added bum-freezer jackets, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 January 2019)

Bling
Matchy matchy
Loud colours on horses
Anything with a big logo
The fact that when brand names become popular they cease to produce good quality fundtional items
Puppies that dig and claw at the door to come in


----------



## paddy555 (7 January 2019)

draw reins


----------



## Nasicus (7 January 2019)

Bling. Bling all the things. Bling your hat, bling your bridle, bling your bloody snaffle. Obviously there's a market for it, but I've never been a blingbling girly girl!



CavaloBranco said:



			A bit random but cobs with a hogged mane....and then the forelock left long....WHY? Even worse, to go to a competition with said forelock plaited!!
		
Click to expand...

I hog the mane because of sweetitch and leave the forelock, but I also let the mane grow back up until it starts to flop over. I think it looks like a chelsea hawk (female mohawk with a fringe), which amuses me greatly! If you couldn't tell already, I don't show


----------



## Lexi_ (7 January 2019)

Those awful droopy browbands.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

My mare is hogged with a forelock...  It's quite normal in some circles.  And she's not even a cob   I really don't like hogged forelocks, but I'm partial to a partial hog that leaves only the forelock 

I don't like fancy moving warmbloods.  And I don't much like Valegro either.  I think that last one pretty much puts me in the doghouse with almost everyone


----------



## GreyMane (7 January 2019)

Clipping "artistic" designs on horses.

Tattoos, body piercing, making big holes in your earlobes (crosses legs), big beards, manscaping, Naked Attraction.

Christmas LED lights in flashing blue - especially indoors.
For that festive "the ambulance has arrived" feeling (shiver).

Banksy. 

I'm sorry. It's my age!  I need a Shaping Plan to cope with it all.

There was a Dennis Potter play with a group called "Reality or Nothing".
Methinks there should be a place for one called "Natural or Nothing".


----------



## Horsekaren (7 January 2019)

Horses tacked up to the eye balls for fashion.
Dark colored horses, they always look too clean, its just not on when you own a grey!
Anything with Diamontes !Yuck!
Being convinced i have actually been born without a core and there is a blubby jelly like substance where my muscles should be  
Muscle memory... when its the wrong muscles remembering grrr!


----------



## meleeka (7 January 2019)

Iâ€™m with you OP on the fleece. Does anyone wear one that actually looks after horses as opposed to full livery?! I do own a couple but it takes longer to get the hay off them than it does to fill the haynets in the first place. 

Controversial I know but fly rugs for the majority of horses, especially those that wear rugs all winter and fly rugs all summer. Most horses just bred a good fly repellent (some horses have super sensitive skin I know).


----------



## Annagain (7 January 2019)

Red and black wine gums. Give me the green ones any day.


----------



## catkin (7 January 2019)

Horsekaren said:



			Dark colored horses, they always look too clean, its just not on when you own a grey!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha!
after owning one grey we've now got a 'no white preferably or no white above the 'ankles'' rule 

there is a down side to dark horses - if they are dark brown they are perfectly camoflaged against bushes and give you palpitations when you think they've gone walkabout!


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 January 2019)

annagain said:



			Red and black wine gums. Give me the green ones any day.
		
Click to expand...

 You nutter!


----------



## EventingMum (7 January 2019)

Short "technical" fabric show jackets that look like wrung out dishcloths.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

tankgirl1 said:



			You nutter!
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Lintel (7 January 2019)

annagain said:



			Red and black wine gums. Give me the green ones any day.
		
Click to expand...

This!! And orange.... ahhh vomit!


----------



## SEL (7 January 2019)

[QUOTE="catkin, post: 13913479, member: 74279"

there is a down side to dark horses - if they are dark brown they are perfectly camoflaged against bushes and give you palpitations when you think they've gone walkabout![/QUOTE]

Oh yes - I've lost 700 kg of draft horse against a hedge. Thought he'd been stolen!


----------



## SWE (7 January 2019)

Ghastly bright coloured cross country colours! Hatsilks are about as far as I'm happy to go but colourful tops/numnahs/boots etc, no thank you!!


----------



## alainax (7 January 2019)

I love matchy matchy ðŸ˜Š I donâ€™t do designer clothes, so itâ€™s my only fashion expression ðŸ˜‚

I donâ€™t like the word hate, thereâ€™s very few things in the world I hate, I tend to reserve that word for special circumstances.

So I dislike...

The fascination with pulling heads in. Pony standing completely still with gob yanked till its head in with caption â€œ yay heâ€™s in an outline!â€ And various other gob yanking head in pictures.
( I spent years getting my horse to stop being BTV so Iâ€™m sour ðŸ˜‚)

The expression â€œif you think you are too heavy you areâ€. Utter nonsense. People these days have such a warped sense of body image they are genuinely seeking proper advice and quite often are blooming fine.


Brought / bought! Argh! And now we have drawers/draws creeping in.


----------



## Red-1 (7 January 2019)

My old breeches. I have sold the 24inch and 26 inch waist ones, but the 28s still mock me on the shelf unit!


----------



## Boots*McGruber (7 January 2019)

cauda equina said:



			Short little bum-freezer jackets
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree on this. Whose idea was the short jacket, white jods combo? Makes my arse look like the moon! Sticking to a longer jacket & beige jods thanks


----------



## Nasicus (7 January 2019)

meleeka said:



			Controversial I know but fly rugs for the majority of horses, especially those that wear rugs all winter and fly rugs all summer. Most horses just bred a good fly repellent (some horses have super sensitive skin I know).
		
Click to expand...

Depends where you live I suppose, if you're just afflicted with regular flies, a good repellent usually does the job. But if you happen to live in an area which breeds armies of steroid addled horseflies, the kind that laugh at powerphaser and bathe in Deosect, then a flyrug is definitely the lesser or two evils. Mare gets a flyrug if it's really bad, youngster is nose to tail in a boett from spring to autumn, but I do leave the both naked and hairy as much as possible in winter to make up for it


----------



## ycbm (7 January 2019)

Travel boots.

Women who forget to put their skirts on and wear tights (sorry, leggings) that clearly show their knickers.


----------



## Rumtytum (7 January 2019)

Anything that Iâ€™m told Iâ€™ve GOT to watch/read/eat


----------



## only_me (7 January 2019)

Fly hoods/hats
People who think that their bog standard hairy cob is the next valegro etc, and then enthuse about how they can now leg yield after 2 years of lessons...
People who take over rugging to the max, Iâ€™m talking duvet, heavyweight on heavyweight rug plus stable boots plus snuggly hood etc.
People who micro manage their horse (and proceed to tell you how difficult their horse is to keep right, bit of humble bragging lol)

Thereâ€™s plenty more but Iâ€™m aware Iâ€™m having a grumpy mood thanks to getting some very simple questions wrong on an exam earlier.

Actually do you know what I really, really hate - people who donâ€™t seem to understand that you need to get a horse properly fit before leaping into a competition (or hunt) - 4 weeks into work your horse definitely isnâ€™t fit for a competition. But they canâ€™t be bothered to take the time to do it right.


----------



## LeneHorse (7 January 2019)

people who leave their horses turned out 24/7 in rugs that don't fit or have missing straps so that rug ends up round their neck or slipped over to one side. Poor horses.

sorry this is more of a random moan than a reply to the question asked by the OP. I don't suppose anyone actually likes rugs that don't fit properly.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

LeneHorse said:



			people who leave their horses turned out 24/7 in rugs that don't fit or have missing straps so that rug ends up round their neck or slipped over to one side. Poor horses.

sorry this is more of a random moan than a reply to the question asked by the OP. I don't suppose anyone actually likes rugs that don't fit properly.
		
Click to expand...

Like this?!







(I didn't leave her like that  )


----------



## Shady (7 January 2019)

My horse arriving to come in completely covered in mud when I saw him 30 seconds before  perfectly clean.
Prying  up frozen poo.
People telling me I look tired when Iv'e just bloody well put some make-up on and done my hair.
Visible knicker lines
Spiritual yoga retreats


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

modern dressage (watching it although don't actually want to do it either, but yes including Carl etc). 

I dont do matchy matchy as such but it does my inner child good to kit black pony out in black and yellow accessories such as biscuits and Libby's reins .


----------



## fabbydo (7 January 2019)

Children singing.
Food that is served on a roof tile. Too scrapy! What's wrong with a plate?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 January 2019)

Things I can't stand and other people seem to love, in no particular order
*Cats...I don't understand the fascination and never will. Flea ridden, mangy murderous little shits. Worse still, endless videos of cats doing things? Are people genuinely that bored?!
*I cant stand the word coblet...too cutesy lol
*Hogged manes make my teeth itch, esp on scrawny type horses (unless of course it's for medical type reasons)
*Manes pulled super short, they are the horse equivalent of a basin cut


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 January 2019)

Luca monetas riding style, everyone seems to love him. I have to leave the room.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 January 2019)

I strongly dislike bum freezer jackets,  fine on those tots doing show ponies in lead rein, 1st ridden and 12.2's,  ridiculous on anyone else.

Baler twine tied onto rings on the outside walls of wooden stables, when it's not been thinned out, why?

Finally, the plea at the end of a question, often found on Facebook equestrian pages: 
"Please, no nasty comments" 
What is meant really, is please agree with me and do not offer a different opinion, even if its completely at odds...... yada...


----------



## npage123 (7 January 2019)

Drop nosebands - if done up extremely tightly.
Bits with loooong shanks and crank action (in the wrong hands).
Spurs being used to dig into the horse's sides with every single stride they take.
Rollkur or any form of gadget that ties the horse's head down into a fixed, overbent position.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Sure no one loves this but as soon as the image of a horse is applied to a product the cost triples.  

When you no longer fit in your jodhpurs,  ride in joggers until the Christmas season is over so you can buy new ones but realise how much comfier it is to ride in 4 quid joggers! But feel obliged to get jodhpurs as they are more correct!

Liveryman Harmony clippers. I lost count of the number of times I nearly threw them across the stable yet seen so many people on here reccomend them. Lucky people!

Onions- make me gag ðŸ¤¢
Mint chocolate 
Fruit and nut or any form of nut in a chocolate 
Most vegetables


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Things I can't stand and other people seem to love, in no particular order
*Cats...I don't understand the fascination and never will. Flea ridden, mangy murderous little shits. Worse still, endless videos of cats doing things? Are people genuinely that bored?!

Click to expand...

Cats are dicks. They look after themselves and are twisted, vindictive little barstewards! What's not to love about them?!?!

Dogs on the other hand! Dogs are pathetic, they pander to you and want your attention and your praise all of the time!


----------



## scats (7 January 2019)

Leggings. I have nothing against leggings...  but they are meant to be worn like tights- with a long top/jumper/shirt or a dress.  They should not be worn like jeans.  Itâ€™s basically like walking round in your tights.  Not a good look for anyone.

Children singing- Iâ€™m with whoever said that.  Vile.  Childrenâ€™s choirs are even worse.

People riding unbrushed horses, which is quite timely given the othe thread haha!  I absolutely cannot abide seeing a horse go out to work covered in dried mud that could be brushed off in about 2 minutes.


----------



## J&S (7 January 2019)

I can't abide 3 ring gags, flash or crank nose bands, bling, coloured matchyness (I do have brown or black matching girths and saddle cloths), small flake shavings, tie-dyed or panne velvet skirts (I live near Totnes)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Dogs. Especially dogs that smell. Or dogs that are needy. Small ratty chav dogs. Dogs with no respect that leap up and try and lick your face. People who don't train their dogs. People that don't pick up the dog poo.

The word ponio 

Unicorns on everything 

Pugs on everything


----------



## Landcruiser (7 January 2019)

The endless schooling and going round in circles in arenas that so many people seem to do with their horses. BORING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 January 2019)

EKW said:



			Cats are dicks. They look after themselves and are twisted, vindictive little barstewards! What's not to love about them?!?!
		
Click to expand...

They have learnt to purr purely to manipulate people and evolved a meow frequency specifically to annoy humans into feeding them.  They are basically psychopaths in cute fluffy bodies. They are AWESOME ðŸ˜


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 January 2019)

People who are annoyed when their horses still have hay left over in the morning, so give them less and less because they are just so greedy! And people who agree with them


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

oh ok-on a roll.

fur-baby.

children singing-yup

rainbow bridge.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

When the horse won't be caught, usually allowing me to get just close enough acting as if he wants to come in before he legs it. Some people may consider this excellent cardio exercise. I do not

Cardio/ running on a treadmill 

Swimming 

Rude horses especially door kickers 

Welsh D's- given I have one, never again!! Loved the comment on a thread the other day about Welsh bi polar disorder it's so true!

Arab horses

Really long manes. 

Plaiting. I think pulled manes look smarter than plaited ones.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 January 2019)

Christmas lights, especially houses that are fully lit up.
Sensor light and streets lights that stay on all night-and hate light pollution. 
Moles that back fill the traps ðŸ˜’.
The dog that is currently whining to be let in, he never comes in until we have eaten cos he is a pain around food.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Some of the bits and kit allowed especially in show jumping 

Patches left on horses sides for the spurs when they're clipped. I know why it's done but it looks ugly!


----------



## Britestar (7 January 2019)

Harry potter.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Plaiting. I think pulled manes look smarter than plaited ones.
		
Click to expand...

This drives me insane but for reasons other than yours! It will annoy others when they see it too!


----------



## scats (7 January 2019)

Full tails on anything thatâ€™s not a hairy or a native.  Yuk.  I like a pulled tail (albeit I rake to achieve it).

Plaited tails.  Yuk.


----------



## Britestar (7 January 2019)

Even number?


----------



## only_me (7 January 2019)

EKW said:



			This drives me insane but for reasons other than yours! It will annoy others when they see it too!






Click to expand...

Top knot not trimmed ðŸ˜®
10 plaits - an even number ðŸ˜©


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 January 2019)

i really hate the current trend for all men to have some sort of beard, i dont mind a proper beard, trimmed neatly, hate the great big bushy beards and hate the trend for stubble which makes them look unkempt and dirty IMO... this must date me as the youngsters seem to like stubble..my feeling is if a man cant grow a proper beard he should be clean shaven.....dont mind matchy matchy as horses dont care, but hate tight browbands and dont get me started on tight flash nosebands!!!!!!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i really hate the current trend for all men to have some sort of beard, i dont mind a proper beard, trimmed neatly, hate the great big bushy beards and hate the trend for stubble which makes them look unkempt and dirty IMO... this must date me as the youngsters seem to like stubble..my feeling is if a man cant grow a proper beard he should be clean shaven.....dont mind matchy matchy as horses dont care, but hate tight browbands and dont get me started on tight flash nosebands!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I love a beard, the bigger the better  If I was a bloke, I'd have a huge beard. (love my new boots btw  )


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Oh good grief yes beards on men. No!! Same about moustaches. 

The horse has a beard and moustache I would love both to meet the scissors unfortunately he obviously likes having facial hair and will not let me get anywhere near them. People at the yard and my mum love the moustache. I do not!! Fortunately it isn't massively bushy but its there and I'd rather it wasn't!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

Britestar said:



			Even number?
		
Click to expand...




only_me said:



			Top knot not trimmed ðŸ˜®
10 plaits - an even number ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

The top knot got trimmed shortly after this pic! But yes! 10 plaits! It drives me insane! But not insane enough to take them out and redo them for the sake of the 45 mins they will be in!


----------



## MrsMozart (7 January 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Those awful droopy browbands.
		
Click to expand...

This. Especially when the horse is moving at speed and the browband is bouncing up and down on the its head.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I love a beard, the bigger the better  If I was a bloke, I'd have a huge beard. (love my new boots btw  )
		
Click to expand...

OMG   cant believe you love bushy beards!!!!!!   glad you love the boots..


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i really hate the current trend for all men to have some sort of beard, i dont mind a proper beard, trimmed neatly, hate the great big bushy beards and hate the trend for stubble which makes them look unkempt and dirty IMO... this must date me as the youngsters seem to like stubble..my feeling is if a man cant grow a proper beard he should be clean shaven.....dont mind matchy matchy as horses dont care, but hate tight browbands and dont get me started on tight flash nosebands!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I quite like a beard, but hate the trend of every Tom Dick and Harry having one!

Nosebands in general annoy me


----------



## milliepops (7 January 2019)

People who are bastards
That's about it really,  I've found personal peace from letting the rest wash over me (plus it's quite a broad definition   )


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			OMG   can't believe you love bushy beards!!!!!!   glad you love the boots..

Click to expand...

I think its beard envy. I would put silver beads in mine if I had one. OH shaves his off occasionally and I get sad.


----------



## Chinchilla (7 January 2019)

People who are fanatically evangelical about any training aid/method/trainer and try to shove it down your throat.

Oh, and Arrogant teenagers who think they have enough wordly experience to hate anything in the horse world when they've only been alive to see a very maximum of 30% of it. ðŸ˜œ ðŸ¤£


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I think its beard envy. I would put silver beads in mine if I had one. OH shaves his off occasionally and I get sad.
		
Click to expand...

I've always wanted a handlebar moustache.

I don't often get the chance to admit this...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I've always wanted a handlebar moustache.

I don't often get the chance to admit this...
		
Click to expand...

imagine being able to twiddle the ends  we should start a club or something.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			imagine being able to twiddle the ends  we should start a club or something.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Now you mention it, I'd also quite like a big bushy beard with my chain mail and battle axe...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Exactly.

Now you mention it, I'd also quite like a big bushy beard with my chain mail and battle axe...
		
Click to expand...

maybe we are dwarves.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			maybe we are dwarves.
		
Click to expand...

I do feel a little Cheery Littlebottom...  (Fortunately the height thing isn't an issue, Captain Carrot sets the precedent...)


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			imagine being able to twiddle the ends  we should start a club or something.
		
Click to expand...

Wot, with the headscarves?


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Like this?!







(I didn't leave her like that  )
		
Click to expand...

Rocking the Alexander McQueen look there


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Wot, with the headscarves?
		
Click to expand...

only if they are armed.


----------



## blitznbobs (7 January 2019)

Brown Havana tack - I use it for showing but donâ€™t like it - prefer black or really light (London tan) tack

Vimto - should be called  vomito

Roast potatoes

Strawberries

But I have a secret hankering for bling and sparkly hoof polish - I mean Iâ€™ve never bought any horse glitter because I know itâ€™s truly truly naff but it doesnâ€™t mean I donâ€™t want to - I only have sons but if I had a daughter her pony would probably have itâ€™s mane tail and â€˜nailsâ€™ painted rainbow colours on a daily basis...

Eta

Teenagers who tell me they are mature for their age - the ones that say this never are - but Iâ€™ve got past wasting my breath telling them so... they are usually the ones telling me how being a parent at 16 is a good idea.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			only if they are armed.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you mean with cross bows!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

Rowreach said:



			Rocking the Alexander McQueen look there 

Click to expand...

I'm...  not actually sure what you mean


----------



## DabDab (7 January 2019)

Boring black/navy/grey/brown clothes worn everyday. What a disappointing use of the amazing eyes that nature gave us.
Anyone who seems personally offended by the use of any colour other than the above on horses.
Pulled manes
Pulled tails

I also love beards.


----------



## Cowpony (7 January 2019)

Brightly coloured showjumping jackets, especially with matching stirrups.
The "beauty" industry which has persuaded a whole generation of young women that they need thick brown makeup, false eyelashes like caterpillars and drawn-on eyebrows in order to be attractive. And the young men who are so superficial they can't see through the painted on faces to the true beauty underneath.
Gosh that's shown my age hasn't it!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I hope you mean with cross bows!
		
Click to expand...

hmm, not sure about crossbows as a weapon but if you really want one I'll let you. As long as I can have a curved sword and Scythian bow. and some throwing axes. and Legolas knives. and a catapult.


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I'm...  not actually sure what you mean 

Click to expand...


----------



## Cowpony (7 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Boring black/navy/grey/brown clothes worn everyday. What a disappointing use of the amazing eyes that nature gave us.
Anyone who seems personally offended by the use of any colour other than the above on horses./QUOTE]
Oh dear! I hadn't seen this when I posted mine!  For some reason I don't mind bright cross country colours. It's just those nasty stretchy nylon showjumping jackets I can't stand
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

Rowreach said:



View attachment 28740

Click to expand...

what a fabulous colour!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			hmm, not sure about crossbows as a weapon but if you really want one I'll let you. As long as I can have a curved sword and Scythian bow. and some throwing axes. and Legolas knives. and a catapult.
		
Click to expand...

You're arming yourself somewhat... comprehensively...  What are you expecting?!

I'm in for a battle axe, a nice long broadsword, and a Scythian bow (I still haven't managed to get hold of a horse bow...).  The cross bow is really just for show...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Cowpony said:



			Brightly coloured showjumping jackets, especially with matching stirrups.
The "beauty" industry which has persuaded a whole generation of young women that they need thick brown makeup, false eyelashes like caterpillars and drawn-on eyebrows in order to be attractive. And the young men who are so superficial they can't see through the painted on faces to the true beauty underneath.
Gosh that's shown my age hasn't it!
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes the beauty industry I agree and I'm 28.

And those god awful lip fillers women keep getting that means they can't speak properly and look ridiculous at the same time, who knows what will be the side affects in a few years time. Shows that promote only the perfect image how about having love island with normal people? Reality toot such as towie made in wherever etc etc

X factor it is time for it to die


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

Rowreach said:



View attachment 28740

Click to expand...

That looks terribly impractical.  She'd stand on it in the field.  Daemon would nibble it.  It would get covered in mud


----------



## Keith_Beef (7 January 2019)

People who hate Marmite.


----------



## DabDab (7 January 2019)

Oh no, I hate those too - the fabric makes the colour look ick.

ETA:response to cowpony ðŸ˜


----------



## DabDab (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			That looks terribly impractical.  She'd stand on it in the field.  Daemon would nibble it.  It would get covered in mud 

Click to expand...

But she would look fabulous!!!


----------



## Keith_Beef (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			hmm, not sure about crossbows as a weapon but if you really want one I'll let you. As long as I can have a curved sword and Scythian bow. and some throwing axes. and Legolas knives. and a catapult.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a spontoon, a halbard or a lucerne hammer, any day, over a curved sword! 

Yeah, I'm a foot-soldier; I've not had any training in horseback combat, yet. I keep putting in the applications at work, but they're never approved.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 January 2019)

Oh and the drawn on eyebrows!

Children's beauty pageants,  was watching a show on it my word 5 year olds being fake tanned and plastered in make up, fortunately it's mainly America it's big rather than here though surprised all the made in Chelsea/ towie types haven't introduced it here!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			You're arming yourself somewhat... comprehensively...  What are you expecting?!
		
Click to expand...

well if it doesn't come March 30th, it'll come later

I watched too much GoT and LoTR over Christmas. There's this brilliant stunt the Dothraki riders do in GoT in the last season whereby they squat/kneel on the saddle and fire arrows. no point to it whatsoever but blinking briliiant-and they have curved swords (I guess curved swords give you more of a cutting edge at speed?)


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			But she would look fabulous!!!
		
Click to expand...

SHE'S ORANGE damn it


----------



## DabDab (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			SHE'S ORANGE damn it 

Click to expand...

Trust me, I'm good with colour, she could totally pull it off.....although an emerald green version would be truly amazing ðŸ˜


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well if it doesn't come March 30th, it'll come later

I watched too much GoT and LoTR over Christmas. There's this brilliant stunt the Dothraki riders do in GoT in the last season whereby they squat/kneel on the saddle and fire arrows. no point to it whatsoever but blinking briliiant-and they have curved swords (I guess curved swords give you more of a cutting edge at speed?)
		
Click to expand...

I keep eyeing up smallholdings north of the border I can flee to, in the hope of independence and Sc-re-entry 

I haven't seen GoT (I had an existential crisis during the first book and left it in the hope of keeping my sanity intact!) but I do enjoy an LOTR battle scene...  Curved swords are a bit too orcish there.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Trust me, I'm good with colour, she could totally pull it off.....although an emerald green version would be truly amazing ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Now a green one might work...  Hmm...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I keep eyeing up smallholdings north of the border I can flee to, in the hope of independence and Sc-re-entry 

I haven't seen GoT (I had an existential crisis during the first book and left it in the hope of keeping my sanity intact!) but I do enjoy an LOTR battle scene...  Curved swords are a bit too orcish there.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would like the Dothraki  but yes, they are known as the books of pain for good reason.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I think you would like the Dothraki  but yes, they are known as the books of pain for good reason.
		
Click to expand...

I probably would.  I should watch it some time, but it seems like a lot of effort  

It wasn't pain, exactly.  I was mid-PhD, and I had a proper existential crisis of "why the heck am I reading this, what is the point, I'm supposed to be achieving something with my life and instead I'm reading this madness, is this really what my life has become" sort of rationale...  It was very much a "wrong time wrong place" book, and now I can't find the copy I had, but refuse to buy a new one because I refuse to own two copies of a book I never even finished


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I probably would.  I should watch it some time, but it seems like a lot of effort  

It wasn't pain, exactly.  I was mid-PhD, and I had a proper existential crisis of "why the heck am I reading this, what is the point, I'm supposed to be achieving something with my life and instead I'm reading this madness, is this really what my life has become" sort of rationale...  It was very much a "wrong time wrong place" book, and now I can't find the copy I had, but refuse to buy a new one because I refuse to own two copies of a book I never even finished 

Click to expand...

I tried reading the first GOT book on a plane to America where I had no escape. I gave up. I tried watching a few episodes - I started with one with Sean Bean in with the thought that it might get me interested. I ended up bailing and putting my Sharpe DVD's on instead. I just can't get into GOT! I don't like it when the tv/films over takes the books and dictates what should be written. Plus I am probably so far behind now that it would take forever and a day to catch up and I just dont have that sort of time in my life.


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

Perhaps now is not the time to mention that my OH was the armourer who actually designed and made all the main cast weapons for GoT?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Perhaps now is not the time to mention that my OH was the armourer who actually designed and made all the main cast weapons for GoT?
		
Click to expand...


Omg, you let slip out just as I am about to go away for a few days !


----------



## Rumtytum (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Perhaps now is not the time to mention that my OH was the armourer who actually designed and made all the main cast weapons for GoT?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s impressive! I mean REALLY impressive!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

EKW said:



			I tried reading the first GOT book on a plane to America where I had no escape. I gave up. I tried watching a few episodes - I started with one with Sean Bean in with the thought that it might get me interested. I ended up bailing and putting my Sharpe DVD's on instead. I just can't get into GOT! I don't like it when the tv/films over takes the books and dictates what should be written. Plus I am probably so far behind now that it would take forever and a day to catch up and I just dont have that sort of time in my life.
		
Click to expand...

I can watch most things with Sean Bean in   I love Sharpe


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

Rumtytum said:



			Thatâ€™s impressive! I mean REALLY impressive!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm pretty proud of him actually  So, we're all sorted for arming the moustachioed headscarf wearing posse.


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I can watch most things with Sean Bean in   I love Sharpe 

Click to expand...

Well, he wasn't in it (Got) for very long!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Perhaps now is not the time to mention that my OH was the armourer who actually designed and made all the main cast weapons for GoT?
		
Click to expand...

That officially makes you 100 points cooler on the Cool scale!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Well, he wasn't in it (Got) for very long!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose your OH was (indirectly) the architect of his demise


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

EKW said:



			That officially makes you 100 points cooler on the Cool scale!
		
Click to expand...

Makes OH cooler: I just "helped" (mostly by saying "it should be longer/shorter/more gold")


----------



## Cortez (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I suppose your OH was (indirectly) the architect of his demise 

Click to expand...

Actually he was very much the architect (and there on the day of filming to erm, "clean up" the blade between takes), have pics somewhere...


----------



## millikins (7 January 2019)

Harking back to the OP, I truly dislike the gushing over the Budweiser clydesdales with their pitiful scraps of docked tails


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Actually he was very much the architect (and there on the day of filming to erm, "clean up" the blade between takes), have pics somewhere...
		
Click to expand...

Incredible...  I have serious work envy


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			That looks terribly impractical.  She'd stand on it in the field.  Daemon would nibble it.  It would get covered in mud 

Click to expand...

I think she already has the knock-off version so you are too late.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 January 2019)

Rowreach said:



			I think she already has the knock-off version so you are too late.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the look she was going for, I think she needs to work harder


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2019)

EKW said:



			I tried reading the first GOT book on a plane to America where I had no escape. I gave up. I tried watching a few episodes - I started with one with Sean Bean in with the thought that it might get me interested. I ended up bailing and putting my Sharpe DVD's on instead. I just can't get into GOT! I don't like it when the tv/films over takes the books and dictates what should be written. Plus I am probably so far behind now that it would take forever and a day to catch up and I just dont have that sort of time in my life.
		
Click to expand...

I strongly dislike GoT because it has attracted far too many people to some of the most beautiful and remote and hitherto unspoilt locations, several of which are near here and I liked being the only one there when I visited 



Cortez said:



			Perhaps now is not the time to mention that my OH was the armourer who actually designed and made all the main cast weapons for GoT?
		
Click to expand...

That does in fact make you both cooler on cool scale.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (7 January 2019)

Re original post ðŸ™‚

Ed Sheeran ðŸ¤¢


----------



## millikins (7 January 2019)

Tihama said:



			Re original post ðŸ™‚

Ed Sheeran ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years back and I'd agree, but I think he's matured and is very talented


----------



## DabDab (8 January 2019)

Tihama said:



			Re original post ðŸ™‚

Ed Sheeran ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Along the same lines...for me it's Adele


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 January 2019)

Tihama said:



			Re original post ðŸ™‚

Ed Sheeran ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Yes!! Same here, add to this Dua Lipa and Bruno Mars

Linked to the above the songs one kiss, uptown funk and happy have to leave the room if they come on. Also don't like much of Michael Jackson's stuff.


----------



## southerncomfort (8 January 2019)

Country boots.  Hate everything about them and not just cos I've got super skinny legs and would look ridiculous in them!

I don't like the colour of them and they seem designed to let rain in and they're too posh to actually wear anywhere that might have mud.

I'm not sure I really know what they're for.


----------



## scruffyponies (8 January 2019)

Fashionable tack items used inappropriately.  I'm out of date, so the last time I looked it was running martingales and tightly fitted flash nosebands.  It might have changed.

Most horses don't need a noseband at all, so wiring their mouth shut just annoys them, and a running martingale suggests the rider can't control their hand position.  Half the time they're fitted too short, and operating like draw reins.  Grrrr.


----------



## SpringArising (8 January 2019)

Oh I agree with a lot of these. I also dislike the term Rainbow Bridge, people referring to their horses as unicorns (eurgh), and the word Coblet - it sounds so juvenile!

Another thing I hate is people who claim their horses are sharp as sh*t when they're not, in order to make themselves seem like a better rider  Or those who think it's cool when their horses can't do XYZ. There's a few people on my yard who do this (OK, one of them is a teen who still thinks she's the absolute best at everything) and it drives me up the wall. I feel like saying "Maybe if you're always out of control like you say you are, you should train more".

I also hate Disney.


----------



## D66 (8 January 2019)

Oh Yes, Rainbow Bridge, feel sick just typing it.


----------



## BOWS28 (8 January 2019)

Horses with no manners!! When said owners treat them like royalty and allow the bargy, bad tempered, spoilt brat behaviour!!! "oh ****, you can smell the polos in my pocket??? No problem at all, push me over and help yourself!!"


----------



## rascal (8 January 2019)

Hate bling, and tack/gadgets used as fashion items, and the owner has no idea why.
 People who stuff their horses full of the wrong feed and then moan said horse or pony is loopy/fat.
People leaving rubbish everywhere also drives me nuts.


----------



## Wheels (8 January 2019)

Rowreach said:



			I strongly dislike GoT because it has attracted far too many people to some of the most beautiful and remote and hitherto unspoilt locations, several of which are near here and I liked being the only one there when I visited
		
Click to expand...

Oh I totally hear ya! 

I'm up near the north coast and there is a stunning Bay that was used in GOT with a pathway now adorned with GOT sign posts and info boards.  Thankfully it is quite inaccessible and so it has remained quiet but not as quiet as I like it.

The Dark Hedges used to be a favourite hacking spot of mine but that is now ruined because of all the tourists!


----------



## Hazkirbo (8 January 2019)

I canâ€™t stand roundings! Use two reins or donâ€™t use that bit at all!!


----------



## scruffyponies (8 January 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			I canâ€™t stand roundings! Use two reins or donâ€™t use that bit at all!!
		
Click to expand...

See, I would agree with you, but many ponies seem to be quite happy with a Pelham/kimblewick and single rein, and it's their opinion which matters.


----------



## Berpisc (8 January 2019)

The term Fur babies. 
Argh!


----------



## Denbob (8 January 2019)

All these bloody "lets see your *insert either hugely broad or inanely specific thing*" on horsey groups - don't get me wrong I love sharing pictures of beastie but those just make me cringe.


----------



## SpringArising (8 January 2019)

I just remembered another: quotes that say things like "You don't scare me. I ride a mare!". Cringe.


----------



## Reacher (8 January 2019)

fabbydo said:



			Children singing.
Food that is served on a roof tile. Too scrapy! What's wrong with a plate?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree.
Also cucumber and celery. Chopped up tomatoe in a sandwich. Makes bread soggy. Tomato on its own is fine


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 January 2019)

Kep hats. All the kids on the yard are wearing the Â£500 + versions. I'll pass thanks.


----------



## Leandy (8 January 2019)

Over/unnecessary rugging and clipping ie chiefly to keep the horse clean/make it look cute rather than because it isn't actually warm enough/works hard enough to merit it.  If I were a horse I would absolutely prefer not to wear clothes and to be able to move, roll and scratch unencumbered.  So, - lightweight turnout rugs, small pony rugs (no Shetland/other hairy small pony needs a rug unless it is clipped and most don't need clipping...), fly rugs except for those with sweet-itch (horses possess natural fly whisks at the back end..), foal/youngstock rugs (utterly unnecessary except for a sickly foal and an accident waiting to happen in my view).  Working, clipped horses need sensible rugging.  Pretty much nothing else does.  They grow their own weather resistant coats.

Same goes for coats on dogs.


----------



## Reacher (8 January 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			When the horse won't be caught, usually allowing me to get just close enough acting as if he wants to come in before he legs it. Some people may consider this excellent cardio exercise. I do not

Cardio/ running on a treadmill

Swimming

Rude horses especially door kickers

Welsh D's- given I have one, never again!! Loved the comment on a thread the other day about Welsh bi polar disorder it's so true!

Arab horses

Really long manes.

Plaiting. I think pulled manes look smarter than plaited ones.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear you wonâ€™t like my attention seeking, rude,door kicking welsh x arab then ðŸ˜‚ Never mind I (usually ) love him


----------



## Leandy (8 January 2019)

And completely agree, rude horses with no manners (or rather the people that let them get that way)

Again, same goes for dogs


----------



## albeg (8 January 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Kep hats. All the kids on the yard are wearing the Â£500 + versions. I'll pass thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I feel like I'm splashing out when I buy a Champion Ventair! Not only that, it hurts the wallet badly enough to replace a "normal" hat, imagine buying a Â£500+ hat and landing on it on the 2nd/3rd wear...


----------



## Shady (8 January 2019)

Festival wellies. WTF does this even mean???


----------



## Michen (8 January 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			I canâ€™t stand roundings! Use two reins or donâ€™t use that bit at all!!
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly I was always of that opinion too, then tried roundings for hunting and pony was much happier! But I agree


----------



## Chippers1 (8 January 2019)

Fully clipped horses that get ridden on a walking hack once a week.

Cobs with manes down to their shoulders and full feathers competing in WH, it's not tidy and plaited _or_ a native.

People who go to local shows but don't make an effort - one girl I saw in a WH class had a jacket on but it wasn't done up and her long hair wasn't even tied up let alone in a haynet. If you're going to compete even at local level at least make an effort!

Although not sure anyone loves those points...


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Kep hats. All the kids on the yard are wearing the Â£500 + versions. I'll pass thanks.
		
Click to expand...

*HOW* much? I have horses that cost less than that! Hats; I don't wear one unless required to.


----------



## Pippity (8 January 2019)

albeg said:



			Same. I feel like I'm splashing out when I buy a Champion Ventair! Not only that, it hurts the wallet badly enough to replace a "normal" hat, imagine buying a Â£500+ hat and landing on it on the 2nd/3rd wear...
		
Click to expand...

I spent Â£180 on a new hat, and nearly fell off my first time riding in it. I don't think I'd have been so determined to stay on board if I'd been wearing a cheaper hat!


----------



## albeg (8 January 2019)

Pippity said:



			I spent Â£180 on a new hat, and nearly fell off my first time riding in it. I don't think I'd have been so determined to stay on board if I'd been wearing a cheaper hat!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get a choice when I landed on a 2 day old one!  Pony faceplanted and disappeared from under me.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 January 2019)

Poo picking.  I HATE it.

Yet like mucking out and clipping!


----------



## Asha (8 January 2019)

D66 said:



			Oh Yes, Rainbow Bridge, feel sick just typing it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, its awful ^^

Horsey things - people leaving the horse tied to the outside of the trailer/horsebox unsupervised. Kids at shows who constantly kick the pony around a course of jumps, kids who bomb around a course of jumps and run them into every fence

Non horsey - Clowns , hate hate hate them. Ventriloquists & magicians so so boring


----------



## Berpisc (8 January 2019)

I had to google Kep hats, how embarrassing


----------



## Bav (8 January 2019)

Ok. *Take a breath*

Freejump stirrups - I think theyâ€™re ugly,
Monoflap jump saddles (I Like feeling a saddle beneath me and before the horse),
Diamonte brow bands,
Pointless sheepskin on nosebands (I have some on my travelling leather headcollar by why on the bridle?),
Filling haynets, urgh,
Clipping,
Cutesy OTT name plaques,
Coloured over-reach boots, actually any coloured boots that arenâ€™t black or brown.


----------



## Rumtytum (8 January 2019)

Non horsey - Clowns  said:
			
		


			I'd forgotten about clowns! They give me the creeps, same with ventriloquists' dummies, Punch and Judy and Victorian dolls. All nightmare stuff 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 January 2019)

albeg said:



			Same. I feel like I'm splashing out when I buy a Champion Ventair! Not only that, it hurts the wallet badly enough to replace a "normal" hat, imagine buying a Â£500+ hat and landing on it on the 2nd/3rd wear...
		
Click to expand...

My daughter asked for a new hat for Christmas. I thought Â£100 for a HS1 hat (on offer) was a bit steep but I could just about cope with that. Our last hats came from Decathlon!  I wonder how many falls you'd take before you decided a Â£500+ hat needs  binning???


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 January 2019)

Bav said:



			Ok. *Take a breath*

Freejump stirrups - I think theyâ€™re ugly,
Monoflap jump saddles (I Like feeling a saddle beneath me and before the horse),
Diamonte brow bands,
Pointless sheepskin on nosebands (I have some on my travelling leather headcollar by why on the bridle?),
Filling haynets, urgh,
Clipping,
Cutesy OTT name plaques,
Coloured over-reach boots, actually any coloured boots that arenâ€™t black or brown.
		
Click to expand...

Haha.  Love most of these though not the sheepskin noseband. I was about to type me too then I realised we were on the 'hate' thread!


----------



## Teajack (8 January 2019)

Leandy said:



			And completely agree, rude horses with no manners (or rather the people that let them get that way)

Again, same goes for dogs
		
Click to expand...

Hate seeing people who don't teach their horses manners shout at/thump then when they do get rammed into a wall or they are in a hurry and the not standing still is inconvenient.


----------



## scats (8 January 2019)

Whoever said Ed Sheeran, Iâ€™m with you.  I just donâ€™t get him.  I appreciate his talent as a musician, but quite frankly he leaves me cold.  Seems a nice chap though!

Mince pies.  I had a vomiting incident with one when I was 6.  I remember it vividly.  Havenâ€™t touched the evil things since.

Iâ€™ve never seen GOT. These fantasy-type things are not for me.
I tried reading Hairy Plotter once and nearly vomited blood it was that badly written.


----------



## indie1282 (8 January 2019)

Rainbow Bridge

Fur Babies **shudder**

Coblet **urghhhh**

Horses stuck in until owners turn up at lunchtime on a weekend, despite being turned out in the week at 6am......

Said owners tying the horse outside the stable while they muck it out, fill haynet and chat to other liverys before finally turning the horse out! 

Leaveing a clipped horse tied up outside when its bitter cold - again usually chatting.

Geese

Porridge 

Too much other things to mention ðŸ˜‰


----------



## scotlass (8 January 2019)

Bridles with cheekpiece buckles on the outside .. billet / hook only please.

Mushrooms .. the offspring of the devil


----------



## nikkimariet (8 January 2019)

Blanket clips. Bloody pointless.


----------



## Rowreach (8 January 2019)

Wheels said:



			Oh I totally hear ya!

I'm up near the north coast and there is a stunning Bay that was used in GOT with a pathway now adorned with GOT sign posts and info boards.  Thankfully it is quite inaccessible and so it has remained quiet but not as quiet as I like it.

The Dark Hedges used to be a favourite hacking spot of mine but that is now ruined because of all the tourists!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, they've done so much damage to the roots they will all fall over soon and you'll be able to hack there again 

I'm still usually the only person at the Cave of the Doves as most people can't be bothered to drive to that area and then actually walk a bit.

It's a shame I'm meant to be promoting tourism really


----------



## catkin (8 January 2019)

hogged manes - yuck! 
and even if the said horse 'needs to look smart to compete' that's only a few hours on a few days out of all the hours in a year, surely for the rest of their life they'd actually rather like to have a mane (flywhisk in summer, warmth in winter)


----------



## exracehorse (8 January 2019)

I hate my daughtersâ€™ Yorkshire terrier.  It stinks.  And craps and pees everyday on the floor.  Yesterday I went over a hidden poo with the hoover. Then spread it all over my grey carpet.  Keep counting down the years until she dies


----------



## scruffyponies (8 January 2019)

Shady said:



			Festival wellies. WTF does this even mean???
		
Click to expand...

It means manufactured to last under a week.


----------



## Silver Clouds (8 January 2019)

Trying to keep the list short, some things I dislike are fly rugs or bonnets on horses that don't particularly object to flies (surely they's rather be naked?), tea and coffee (don't like the smell so have never drunk either- think I was put off by having to make endless cups for my parents as a child!), cake (but love cream cakes), mucking out stables.
I've been restrained so I don't look like some sort of grumpy hermit


----------



## DD (8 January 2019)

the Yorkshire terrier post made me laugh .


----------



## DD (8 January 2019)

deleted wrong thread.


----------



## cobgoblin (8 January 2019)

Spurs on people that can't keep their legs still.
Jogging bottoms, or even any form of legwear with the ubiquitous stripe down the side. 
Fake fashion jods. 

Jaffa cakes and jammy dodgers.


----------



## TreeDog (8 January 2019)

Badly adjusted/wobbly/glaring car headlights

Dog clothing (unless actually necessary, which usually it is not) 

Enormous tvs

Pubs with really loud music


----------



## Nasicus (8 January 2019)

Oooh just thought. Summer. Specifically, hot summers. Everyone loooooves them. I spend them hiding in the shade, or in front of a fan, wishing for either death or winter (whichever comes first) as I sweat out every drop of liquid in my body and try not to pass out.
Last year was AWFUL.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 January 2019)

Berpisc said:



			I had to google Kep hats, how embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

So did I.

I tried googling WH class, too, but just got steam locomotives...


----------



## catkin (8 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			So did I.

I tried googling WH class, too, but just got steam locomotives...
		
Click to expand...

not a bad comparison to some of the, errr, more enthusiastic horses


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			So did I.

I tried googling WH class, too, but just got steam locomotives...
		
Click to expand...

....Working Hunter.


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2019)

nikkimariet said:



			Blanket clips. Bloody pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Saves buying and using an exercise blanket?


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2019)

'Working hunters' that have never even seen a hound in their lives.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 January 2019)

Nasicus said:



			Oooh just thought. Summer. Specifically, hot summers. Everyone loooooves them. I spend them hiding in the shade, or in front of a fan, wishing for either death or winter (whichever comes first) as I sweat out every drop of liquid in my body and try not to pass out.
Last year was AWFUL.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I'm with you on that! All those articles saying how good it was the heatwave was set to continue while I was groaning!

Comedies especially those with the stupid laughter in the back ground usually gives me the opposite effect and I have sense of humour failure.  I do not find it funny stop telling me to laugh. Inbetweeners was about the only comedy I've found funny!

Air con blasting me at work

Unless they have a genuine reason people using the wrong form of they're their and there


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Unless they have a genuine reason people using the wrong form of they're their and there
		
Click to expand...


No "genuine reason" exists for that heinous crime....


----------



## GreyMane (8 January 2019)

Clothes shopping.
Makes me so frustrated I could cry!  
There is ONE jeans shop that has ONE style that fits me, at Â£75 a pop.  
God help me if they discontinue it.

I used to take jeans/trousers in at the waist to make them fit, and quite enjoyed the process. I can't do that now everything has short zips; tried it once and after sewing darts in, could not put the blessed trousers on 

Also, annoys me to see a nice summer top but then find it's got a big heavy-duty brass jeans zip in the back of the neck, not even covered by fabric (looks ugly and feels scratchy)

Fashion is often cyclical, so for a while I hoped old styles might come round again; but suspect they will not, for economic reasons.

Oh, shoes; women are stereotypically supposed to get all excited over shoes for some reason   High heels? Horribly painful, damage your feet, and slow you down. You can keep 'em.

People in shops trying to sound polite by using "yourself" when they mean "you"
_"I'll just print the receipt for yourself"   _
No, you can't do that, because you're not me!! the clue's in the word "self".

People using short "E" before a vowel eg 
"Thuh' EU is refusing to negotiate" 
"Thuh' M4 was busy"
ThEE, please!!

Losing (NOT loosing) and adding syllables: eg
People pronouncing "create" and "creating" as "crate" and "crating" 
but then saying "um-ber-ella" and "Wem-ber-ley", for umbrella and Wembley

Aargh! Please can someone help me get these floodgates closed?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 January 2019)

Oh yes I hate clothes shopping! I'd far rather rug or saddlecloth shop could look at loads of those ðŸ˜‚

Its the whole endlessly trailing round and not really finding anything you like, I can't wear normal jeans as have massive thighs from riding so can't even get most in my size halfway up my leg, made worse by the fact all jeans nowadays seem to be "skinny " jeans. Finding a nice top and it being too tight in some places and too baggy in others. Waiting to try stuff on. Busy shops where people stand in the way. You get hot and sweaty trying stuff on and usually have to go up the yard after so are conscious of the time.

You finally find something nice then die at the price tag and can't justify that cost. Apparently paying over 50 quid for a pair of jeans or top isn't that expensive!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 January 2019)

grammar nazis.


----------



## tristar (8 January 2019)

gaud,  i have a jack russell just like that yorkshire terrier,     but he is so delicate and nervous and so so cute you just have to love him


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			grammar nazis.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, I *love* pedants (and am one)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 January 2019)

Oh and dresses. I am very much a Tom boy. I have a little black dress that is rolled out whenever I have to wear a dress. I hate tights but need to wear them due to my unattractive legs. 

I'd like to wear a wedding dress that would be acceptable but isn't happening any time soon so no dresses!


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			grammar nazis.
		
Click to expand...

Now, unless everybody else loves grammar nazis, you shouldn't have posted that.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Oh no, I *love* pedants (and am one)  

Click to expand...


I just feel its a sad way to judge someone else. I make typos, use the wrong word or autocorrect does it for me. I have to be meticulous at work, I am not proof reading everything I post.


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I just feel its a sad way to judge someone else. I make typos, use the wrong word or autocorrect does it for me. I have to be meticulous at work, I am not proof reading everything I post.
		
Click to expand...

But it's not really judge-y, is it? At least I don't point things out for that reason, more because I love language, and being able to express things clearly which is well nigh impossible if people don't understand their own tongue.


----------



## Littlebear (8 January 2019)

Where do I start!
Pessoas - hate, but everyone seems to love
matchy matchy after too many years around dressage divas
friesians - everyone seems to like but just not my cup of tea at all
Fake sheepskin anything - rank material!
Fancy dressage high gloss riding boots - they squeak like your constantly cleaning windows!


----------



## DabDab (8 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I just feel its a sad way to judge someone else. I make typos, use the wrong word or autocorrect does it for me. I have to be meticulous at work, I am not proof reading everything I post.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this whole thread a list of slightly sad ways to judge people?
And speaking as someone who is phenomenally dyslexic and therefore is very familiar with being corrected, it is considered one of the most acceptable ways to judge people in polite society - so much so that it is my go to when I'm being an unreasonable back biting cow (i figure I've had my fair share so may as well give some back when someone is being a turd).


----------



## DabDab (8 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			But it's not really judge-y, is it? At least I don't point things out for that reason, more because I love language, and being able to express things clearly which is well nigh impossible if people don't understand their own tongue.
		
Click to expand...

Sure it's judgey. And you know that.


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Sure it's judgey. And you know that.
		
Click to expand...

No, seriously I don't. If by judging you mean thinking less of someone? I don't, but I really do have trouble understanding posts that aren't clearly expressed. Maybe it's because my family were all writers and big on correct usage.


----------



## dogatemysalad (8 January 2019)

Littlebear said:



			Fancy dressage high gloss riding boots - they squeak like your constantly cleaning windows!
		
Click to expand...

Mine are so glossy that it's like riding on a skating rink. Seriously, why would riding boots be made so slippery ? I've had to buy sticky spray to stop myself being pinged out of the saddle.


----------



## DabDab (8 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			No, seriously I don't. If by judging you mean thinking less of someone? I don't, but I really do have trouble understanding posts that aren't clearly expressed. Maybe it's because my family were all writers and big on correct usage.
		
Click to expand...

So were mine. I struggle to understand the written word full stop - when I read text my brain translates it into colours and shapes like a kaleidoscope, and that's how it makes sense. The actual form of the words disappears between my eyes and brain. I can see mistakes but can rarely correct them without the use of technology.


----------



## GreyMane (8 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			grammar nazis.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I can be quite pedantic especially if I've not yet had me tonic wine and spongey finger.
I was a bit off topic anyhoo, to imply people "love" spelling/saying stuff a certain way.
I can't help noticing typos and stuff, it's a bit like a visual dripping tap.  I've got many dyslexic friends and family members, among them some of the cleverest people I know, if that's not judging them. I totally get that the written word does not come naturally to all. Just as well... or we'd have been too busy drawing on the walls to get out of the cave and hunt the mammoths for dinner 

I was mostly thinking of people on telly, who speak to the rest of us for a job.  There was a male politician on the news who was on about "crating" more wealth, which was the first time I noticed that one. But his political stance probably had me riled even before he started speaking !


----------



## Sleipnir (8 January 2019)

- Matchy matchy sets with bandages/leg protectors for horses who don't need them and owners, who don't really know how to bandage. 
- Breeches with those sticky silicone seats - hate them, they just feel wrong and can damage a saddle.
- Bling EVERYWHERE. My gelding and myself both look like a couple of idiots in bling, and it's so hard to get simple, yet elegant tack around here, or even a plain black dressage whip without a horribly fake diamond on the handle. 
- Specialized feeds for about anything and anyhorse. Most horses don't need them; most of these feeds are just a bunch of cheap fillers with molasses; they're ridiculously expensive and can be a reason for colic/unwanted hotness/allergies/etc.
- Individual turnout when group/herd turnout is accessible. Horses NEED socializing more than just over a fence and, at least in my experience, often individual turnout is chosen because of the ignorance of the owner regarding normal horse behaviors and herd dynamics. Of course, I'm not speaking of pathological and unique cases when a horse actually is a danger to himself and others, when turned out in a group, but those are exceptions.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (8 January 2019)

G-strings. Why do some women choose to torture themselves? Are there that many female masochists?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Isn't this whole thread a list of slightly sad ways to judge people?
.
		
Click to expand...

is it? I didn't take it as such and maybe I should not have taken the grammar comment so.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (8 January 2019)

Tongue piercings. Thereâ€™s only one reason for those & I donâ€™t wish to know it.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (8 January 2019)

Elderly people with long finger/toe nails. There should be a law against it.


----------



## cobgoblin (8 January 2019)

How about those awful teacakes with marshmallow and jam covered in chocolate?

Or even worse, the snowballs covered in dessicated coconut. 

I seem to be stuck on food... Time to eat I think.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (8 January 2019)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Elderly people with long finger/toe nails. There should be a law against it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, forgot the title of the thread & was on roll. Actually, there may be some people who love long finger/toe nails with a g- string & tongue piercings.


----------



## GreyMane (8 January 2019)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Sorry, forgot the title of the thread & was on roll. Actually, there may be some people who love long finger/toe nails with a g- string & tongue piercings.
		
Click to expand...

Trying _so_ hard to avoid picturing that one.

"The Greatest Showman" - it's been such a hit but I didn't enjoy it - think I'm too old.
Did you see the carriage horses painted as zebras?
But can agree Hugh Jackman is verrry nice. Ahem.


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 January 2019)

In the spirit of answering the original question despite being very late to the thread...

Charlotte and Valegro. Sorry, not sorry. ðŸ˜‚

I wanted to attach a picture of my hogged coblet ðŸ˜‚ for all you hogging haters but my picture attachment abilities seem to have vanished.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 January 2019)

Old news, PF, I did that back on page one, and nobody's insulted me (yet  ).


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Old news, PF, I did that back on page one, and nobody's insulted me (yet  ).
		
Click to expand...

I know. You inspired me to come out of that closet. Lol.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 January 2019)

It was getting a bit like a game of sardines in there


----------



## Griffin (8 January 2019)

Furry pom poms on hat silks are my pet hate.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 January 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			How about those awful teacakes with marshmallow and jam covered in chocolate?

Or even worse, the snowballs covered in dessicated coconut.

I seem to be stuck on food... Time to eat I think.
		
Click to expand...

They are VILE!!!!!!! Both of them! Blergh Blergh Blergh! But they are a Scottish delicacy! We even deep fry them ...



Griffin said:



			Furry pom poms on hat silks are my pet hate.
		
Click to expand...

I hate them too! I also am not a fan of hat silks but I don't like riding with a plain skully dome! So I put a normal beanie hat on. I need to get round to changing mine - I still have my black Bah Humbug hat on!


----------



## cobgoblin (8 January 2019)

EKW said:



			They are VILE!!!!!!! Both of them! Blergh Blergh Blergh! But they are a Scottish delicacy! We even deep fry them ...!
		
Click to expand...


WHAAAT!
puke, puke, puke.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 January 2019)

I kinda fancy a deep fried snowball


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 January 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			WHAAAT!
puke, puke, puke.
		
Click to expand...

We deep fry anything and everything! Deep fried Pizza is actually quite good! Im not a fan of DF burgers, DF Mars Bars are EPIC!!! But basically you can walk into almost any chippy, pick a chocolate bar and get it battered and deep fried.

Deep fried Creme Eggs! I forgot about them! They really are the height of all dirtyness and naughtiness but oh sooooooooooooooo gooodness!!!


----------



## silv (8 January 2019)

EKW said:



			We deep fry anything and everything! Deep fried Pizza is actually quite good! Im not a fan of DF burgers, DF Mars Bars are EPIC!!! But basically you can walk into almost any chippy, pick a chocolate bar and get it battered and deep fried.

Deep fried Creme Eggs! I forgot about them! They really are the height of all dirtyness and naughtiness but oh sooooooooooooooo gooodness!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why Scotland is the heart attack capital of the world!  I love the snowballs covered in desiccated coconut unfortunately you canâ€™t get them out here.


----------



## cobgoblin (8 January 2019)

EKW said:



			We deep fry anything and everything! Deep fried Pizza is actually quite good! Im not a fan of DF burgers, DF Mars Bars are EPIC!!! But basically you can walk into almost any chippy, pick a chocolate bar and get it battered and deep fried.

Deep fried Creme Eggs! I forgot about them! They really are the height of all dirtyness and naughtiness but oh sooooooooooooooo gooodness!!!
		
Click to expand...


I knew about the Mars bars... But clearly Scotland is in the throes of deep fried suicide.


----------



## Trinket12 (8 January 2019)

Bowling, just got invited to go with work. That was a hard no from me


----------



## GreyMane (8 January 2019)

Does the deep fried chocolate taste a bit fishy from the oil, or is that part of the experience?
Sort of like salted caramel I s'pose.

Prosecco. Other wines do still exist, surely?
It's getting hard to find birthday cards that don't feature Prosecco. Or pugs.


----------



## windand rain (8 January 2019)

Any thing that costs even a penny more because it says its for horses when the exact same thing is half the price without the horse recommendation. People who think they know it all and dont need to learn anything/ or are not willing to even though they have probably only had an interest for a few months


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 January 2019)

GreyMane said:



			Does the deep fried chocolate taste a bit fishy from the oil, or is that part of the experience?
Sort of like salted caramel I s'pose.

Prosecco. Other wines do still exist, surely?
It's getting hard to find birthday cards that don't feature Prosecco. Or pugs.
		
Click to expand...

No most places that do it as a big thing have a seperate frier for them. Others do it in the wee friers they do the sausages and things in.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (8 January 2019)

scats said:



			Whoever said Ed Sheeran, Iâ€™m with you.  I just donâ€™t get him.  I appreciate his talent as a musician, but quite frankly he leaves me cold.  Seems a nice chap though!

Mince pies.  I had a vomiting incident with one when I was 6.  I remember it vividly.  Havenâ€™t touched the evil things since.

Iâ€™ve never seen GOT. These fantasy-type things are not for me.
I tried reading Hairy Plotter once and nearly vomited blood it was that badly written.
		
Click to expand...

It was me that said Ed Sheeran ðŸ˜ and we may have been seperated at birth because I feel exactly the same way about Harry Potter - unbelievably badly written ðŸ™„


----------



## silv (9 January 2019)

Hate Gin as a result of getting drunk on it at age 16 on a school skiing trip to Austria. Can still remember the toxic smell donâ€™t think I can ever forget it.


----------



## Starzaan (9 January 2019)

Wood pellets. Blegh. 

Ear veils on horses just for "the look". How much crowd noise are you going to encounter hacking down the road?!

Over-rugging (this from a sales rep for a well known rug manufacturer!) 

Bling. 

There are many more because I'm horribly grumpy really, but that's it for now


----------



## Rumtytum (9 January 2019)

silv said:



			Hate Gin as a result of getting drunk on it at age 16 on a school skiing trip to Austria. Can still remember the toxic smell donâ€™t think I can ever forget it.
		
Click to expand...

Same here except I was 18 and not on a school trip. Just the smell of gin makes me heave


----------



## DabDab (9 January 2019)

Oh, also, cucumber. The ruiner of all good sandwiches


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (9 January 2019)

Mares - with the odd exception. 
Glittery hoof polish.
Ponies painted & dressed as unicorns for parties. 
Fur-babies - the word makes me cringe. 
Travel boots. 
Equipment stored in stables such as mucking out tools & grooming kit.


----------



## milliepops (9 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Oh, also, cucumber. The ruiner of all good sandwiches
		
Click to expand...

but the ultimate gin garnish, yum!


----------



## Vodkagirly (9 January 2019)

ycbm said:



			'Working hunters' that have never even seen a hound in their lives.
		
Click to expand...

And that people would be terrified to take hunting


----------



## SpringArising (9 January 2019)

Aztec Diamond - ridiculously expensive for the quality (or lack of)
I also agree with travel boots and Charlotte and Valegro - I find the hype OTT and their performances uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## DabDab (9 January 2019)

milliepops said:



			but the ultimate gin garnish, yum!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, this is the only acceptable use for a cucumber - pimms or gin garnish


----------



## windseywoo (9 January 2019)

ED Sheeran


----------



## Hollychops (9 January 2019)

Powdered potato, cheap sausages and luncheon meat!! YUK!


----------



## LaurenBay (9 January 2019)

Britestar said:



			Harry potter.
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit offended by this one!


----------



## D66 (9 January 2019)

HollyChops said:



			Powdered potato, cheap sausages and luncheon meat!! YUK!
		
Click to expand...

Who, just who ,loves these?


----------



## Hollychops (9 January 2019)

My brother for a start! It was the staple diet of caravan holidays when i was young as it was cheap and my brothers liked them. Makes me feel quesy just thinking about them!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 January 2019)

I love cheap sausages!


----------



## SpringArising (9 January 2019)

HollyChops said:



			Powdered potato, cheap sausages and luncheon meat!! YUK!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh yum. I miss rubbish school dinners. Spam is the best.


----------



## SpringArising (9 January 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			I love cheap sausages!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! The less it tastes like meat, the more I like it...


----------



## Tarragon (9 January 2019)

People who look immaculate and remain so despite mucking out/riding/showing/poo picking etc. etc.
This look eludes me - despite my best efforts!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (9 January 2019)

The word fur babies... makes me feel sick.


----------



## molar roller (9 January 2019)

Any white color thing on racehorses. especially white blinkers,hoods, White race bandages...also peanut green and orange race bandages.

(oh! I do not like white cheese either...obviously that is about me)


----------



## Hollychops (9 January 2019)

Caravan holidays and fishing....they always went together when i was young!


----------



## Denbob (9 January 2019)

EKW said:



			We deep fry anything and everything! Deep fried Pizza is actually quite good! Im not a fan of DF burgers, DF Mars Bars are EPIC!!! But basically you can walk into almost any chippy, pick a chocolate bar and get it battered and deep fried.

Deep fried Creme Eggs! I forgot about them! They really are the height of all dirtyness and naughtiness but oh sooooooooooooooo gooodness!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can vouch for deep fried pizza! Had Pizza Crunch in Largs which is battered deep-friend pizza, it was delicious but i did feel a little bit disgusted with myself for enjoying it so much ðŸ™ˆ

Agree with Charlotte of the Garden, no specific issue as such just not sure about all the hype. 

Camping - getting back to nature is all well and good but i'd much rather go back to a proper bed/shower/meal than an airbed and beans, plus tents are always either too hot or too cold. 

People with no hobbies, what do they _do _with all that free time??? And what do they talk about?? Or think about?? Or spend their money on??? Suppose that's more of a "don't understand" than a dislike.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2019)

Head scarves and tea towels ..........  

Really I hate too much gear on a horse when itâ€™s not a competiton, like seeing people put a hack in full on 4* eventing gear bridle bit and outfit when the person is just a happy hacker *facepalm* Iâ€™m like really?? As I toddled by on my simple snaffle bridle and plains saddle combo with not a fashion brand in sight  

Even at clear round nights I hate seeing 60cms classes and horses with more tack on than a competing Whittaker. Drives me round the bend, what happened to simple??


----------



## Nasicus (9 January 2019)

HollyChops said:



			Powdered potato, cheap sausages and luncheon meat!! YUK!
		
Click to expand...

I like all three of those! Smash is a quick, easy way to get some potato-ish side to a meal (and dairy/gluten free unlike a lot of other brands). Cheap sausages are usually smooth in texture which I like. And Luncheon Meat (eg spam) is pretty nice sliced and fried, but unfortunately does not agree with my IBS


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 January 2019)

EKW said:



			Deep fried Creme Eggs ... really are the height of all dirtyness and naughtiness
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the dirtyness...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 January 2019)

Creme eggs. Sickly revolting things 

That new Zara Larsson song where she wants someone to ruin her life. Why would you want that?! Not as bad as the songs i mentioned earlier though 

Heart fm. "More music variety" apparently maybe I misunderstand the meaning of the word variety as I'm sure it's not playing the same rubbish songs multiple times a day

Wine and beer

Fantastic beasts film series- thought I'd love them as loved Harry potter but I hate them

Wrapping presents


----------



## GreyMane (9 January 2019)

Vaping, especially if I accidentally breathe it in - blegh. But better than smoking I guess.

Most prize winning Literary books.  Bridget Jones - probably because it was so overhyped.
Hated The Famished Road but maybe that was because the MIL bought it for us !

Like Harry Potter though; anyone who hates JKR's writing care to say why? 
Would be interested to know.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 January 2019)

Well I'm a Harry Potter fan, but I can totally understand why people hate JKR's writing style - it is fairly abhorrent.  It's over-simplistic and I find it grating at times.  I also don't like her attitude - she once claimed HP isn't fantasy fiction, which is pretty laughable.  She's also got a rather substantial ego.  Basically, I don't much like her!  I do like the series, because the plot is fun, some of the characters are cool, and I LIKE fantasy, and all the derivative little threads you can pull through the history of fantasy and mythology. I am also glad that the series exists because it has engaged a lot of children with reading, and that can only be a good thing - even if that alone doesn't make it good literature.

I prefer Philip Pullman and Pratchett for the same sort of fiction (comparing like for like - i.e. YA fantasy fiction), but their stuff is less popular partly because film adaptations are either non-existent, or utter abominations, and also probably because they're better written so slightly less accessible / easy going for weaker reading children.


----------



## blodwyn1 (9 January 2019)

All the way through Harry Potter she uses the word ancestor when she means descendant drives me mad!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 January 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			All the way through Harry Potter she uses the word ancestor when she means descendant drives me mad!
		
Click to expand...

There are lots of really stupid errors in the early editions of the books. Blame the proof reader (and probably the author too ðŸ˜œ)


----------



## twiggy2 (9 January 2019)

Black Beastie said:



			Really I hate too much gear on a horse when itâ€™s not a competiton, QUOTE]

Too much gear on a horse is ok at a competition though?

Champagne, I don't like champagne it taste how I imagine petrol would taste if it was fizzy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (9 January 2019)

Ed Sheeran, Adele, most popular songs on the radio. 
Horsey hates are people saying fur babies and the people that say "show me your grey/mares/ponies" on Facebook groups. 
Also really hate bandages on horses that don't need them, horses over rugged and people who wack loads of tack on horses because they don't know how to ride. 
Oh and children who are overhorsed and kick so much while going round jumps or a show. 

Sorry I'm a really miserable cow ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Well I'm a Harry Potter fan, but I can totally understand why people hate JKR's writing style - it is fairly abhorrent.  It's over-simplistic and I find it grating at times.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that the Harry Potter books were written to be understood by readers who would be the same age as Harry is in each of them. So when Harry is 11, the book is written for 11 year olds; when he's 16, it's written for 16 year olds.



blodwyn1 said:



			All the way through Harry Potter she uses the word ancestor when she means descendant drives me mad!
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed that! I'll have to go looking for it, one day.

My son got it into his head, when he was about eight, that he wanted to learn ancient Greek, so I got him the Philosopher's Stone translation and a basic "teach yourself" book... he didn't go very far.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2019)

Read the rest of my post


----------



## LeneHorse (9 January 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			How about those awful teacakes with marshmallow and jam covered in chocolate?

Or even worse, the snowballs covered in dessicated coconut.

I seem to be stuck on food... Time to eat I think.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear this is the staple diet of us folk who live in the west of Scotland


----------



## JFTDWS (9 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			I thought that the Harry Potter books were written to be understood by readers who would be the same age as Harry is in each of them. So when Harry is 11, the book is written for 11 year olds; when he's 16, it's written for 16 year olds.
		
Click to expand...

Most, if not all, of the series is 9-12 fiction.  For comparison, Swallows and Amazons is 9-12, as is The Box of Delights - both because of their content, rather than because of the facile use of language which is what keeps HP in 9-12.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 January 2019)

People that call you babe or hun 

Harry potter 

Lord of the rings films

People that hate Arabs


----------



## Teajack (9 January 2019)

Hamburgers.  Sandwiches made wth mayonnaise - bleugh.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 January 2019)

Teajack said:



			Hamburgers.  Sandwiches made wth mayonnaise - bleugh.
		
Click to expand...

This! Why do prepacked sandwiches always contain more mayo than anything else?!?!?! It is vile stuff!!!!


----------



## chaps89 (9 January 2019)

I reaaaaally want to try a deep fried creme egg now 

I'm sorry, I just can't get into matchy matchy or even just massively expensive numnahs. Don't have anything against people who do like it, just not for me.

And full seat breeches. Ugh, so uncomfortable, I just don't understand why people like them I'm afraid.

Non horsey I hate mash potato. Root veg mash or sweet potato mash is fine, as is oven baked mash on a shepherds pie. But mash on it's own? Bleurgh.


----------



## SadKen (9 January 2019)

Mrs. Brown's. Boys.

Musicals. I got tricked into going to a musical once. I was told we were going to see a play. I ended up looking around, confused, wondering if I'd tripped into a parallel universe. Firstly because I couldn't see anything enjoyable in the 3rd rate songs, whilst everyone else clearly thought they were seeing something magnificent. I'm used to not responding to things in a 'normal' way but I've never felt as separate from normal humans as I did in that musical. And secondly because nobody else seemed to have noticed that bursting into song isn't explained in the 'plot', such as it was. Hell for me would be having to sit through a perpetual showing of La La Land whilst a child kicked the back of my seat.

Horse hate: breeches. Everyone else seems to fit in them. Fastening the main brands is like trying to do a zip up between New York and Land's End, whilst the Kraken tries to fight its way to the surface of the Atlantic. Soul destroying.


----------



## cobgoblin (9 January 2019)

[QUOTE="SadKen, post: 13915212, member: 99281"

Horse hate: breeches. Everyone else seems to fit in them. Fastening the main brands is like trying to do a zip up between New York and Land's End, whilst the Kraken tries to fight its way to the surface of the Atlantic. Soul destroying.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps everyone else buys the right size ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## twiggy2 (9 January 2019)

Yes, Mrs browns boys, I really don't see any humour in that at all in any way shape or form.


----------



## Britestar (9 January 2019)

Caffine


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 January 2019)

SadKen said:



			Fastening the main brands is like trying to do a zip up between New York and Land's End, whilst the Kraken tries to fight its way to the surface of the Atlantic. Soul destroying.
		
Click to expand...

I sympathise with your frustration. I sometimes have trouble keeping my tentacles in my trousers, too.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (9 January 2019)

twiggy2 said:



			Yes, Mrs browns boys, I really don't see any humour in that at all in any way shape or form.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## JFTDWS (9 January 2019)

I too hate Mrs Brown's Boys and musicals.  

Except for the Muppet's Christmas Carol, because muppets can get away with anything as far as I'm concerned.  (Are we counting musical films anyway?)


----------



## redredruby (9 January 2019)

Horse trailers - I just donâ€™t think they are safe and would never put my horse in one.

Can someone expand on the Charlotte / Valegro posts, I always thought they were amazing but am not a big dressage fan so might be missing something!


----------



## Lintel (9 January 2019)

Clean ponies...


Perhaps that is just jealousy rather than dislike.

Loving the post EKW- feeling very patriotic "FREEDOM" - and fried chocolate!


----------



## still standing (9 January 2019)

I like being called babe or hun or dear - I think it's friendly and it makes me feel young(er)!   
Oh, and I don't mind being whistled at either (is that terrible nowadays?!), I just take it as a compliment as it was in my day!

But I can't stand the word 'wild' in front of outdoor activities.   I mean, what's with all this 'wild swimming', 'wild camping'?   Why not just say swimming in the river or camping in the mountains?   After all, I haven't heard anyone say 'I was tame camping in a campsite'!

And re horses & grooming, is there an invisible protection shield around some people which keeps them and their clothes clean?   I mean... white T-shirts....really?


----------



## DabDab (10 January 2019)

The Muppets - never understood them, found them slightly terrifying when I was younger.

And I love a good musical, whereas pantomimes leave me cold.


----------



## blitznbobs (10 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Most, if not all, of the series is 9-12 fiction.  For comparison, Swallows and Amazons is 9-12, as is The Box of Delights - both because of their content, rather than because of the facile use of language which is what keeps HP in 9-12.
		
Click to expand...

Those arenâ€™t really fair comparisons... they are written in different times - I am not a huge Harry Potter fan but those books did get a generation of kids reading when kids had stopped reading almost all together.


----------



## Chippers1 (10 January 2019)

Black Beastie said:



			Really I hate too much gear on a horse when itâ€™s not a competiton, like seeing people put a hack in full on 4* eventing gear bridle bit and outfit when the person is just a happy hacker *facepalm* Iâ€™m like really?? As I toddled by on my simple snaffle bridle and plains saddle combo with not a fashion brand in sight 

Even at clear round nights I hate seeing 60cms classes and horses with more tack on than a competing Whittaker. Drives me round the bend, what happened to simple??
		
Click to expand...

I (hopefully) intend on doing a BE80 this year and I think I might look very out of place as I only ever ride and compete in a plain cavesson bridle, GP saddle and loose ring snaffle, don't even have boots!


----------



## tiahatti (10 January 2019)

Bathing horses
Filling Haynes
But mostly, being called Hun


----------



## JFTDWS (10 January 2019)

blitznbobs said:



			Those arenâ€™t really fair comparisons... they are written in different times - I am not a huge Harry Potter fan but those books did get a generation of kids reading when kids had stopped reading almost all together.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I deliberately picked them for that reason.  They were written for children who were younger but more comprehensively educated, but invariably, also there was no expectation of universal literacy or effort to make them accessible. Swings and roundabouts. I donâ€™t like dumbing down, but accessibility is a good thing when it promotes reading in those who would not otherwise read.

(As I said in a previous post...)


----------



## D66 (10 January 2019)

EKW said:



			This! Why do prepacked sandwiches always contain more mayo than anything else?!?!?! It is vile stuff!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mayo stops the bread going soggy (from the tomatoes and cucumbers) more effectively than butter - or it might be that butter melts into the bread in warm shops and they go soggy - something like that, anyway.


----------



## Cortez (10 January 2019)

I often wonder who *does* find Mrs. Brown's Boys funny? I certainly don't, nor does anybody I know (obviously not a statistically significant sample....). It's not shown on Irish TV channels.


----------



## catkin (10 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			And I love a good musical, whereas pantomimes leave me cold.
		
Click to expand...

I love musicals too

AND panto - though they do need a certain mindset whilst you are there, and a group to go with (including noisy kids and crazy people from foreign lands who've never seen one before is best) - it's a participation team sport after all


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 January 2019)

D66 said:



			Mayo stops the bread going soggy (from the tomatoes and cucumbers) more effectively than butter - or it might be that butter melts into the bread in warm shops and they go soggy - something like that, anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I would rather have soggy bread than 2 inches of mayo!


----------



## albeg (10 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			I often wonder who *does* find Mrs. Brown's Boys funny? I certainly don't, nor does anybody I know (obviously not a statistically significant sample....). It's not shown on Irish TV channels.
		
Click to expand...

Except at Christmas. Something to drive people nuts/out of the house when they've been inside all day stuffing their faces?


----------



## albeg (10 January 2019)

D66 said:



			Mayo stops the bread going soggy (from the tomatoes and cucumbers) more effectively than butter - or it might be that butter melts into the bread in warm shops and they go soggy - something like that, anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Easy solution is to not put tomatoes or cucumber in. They don't belong in sandwiches.


----------



## scruffyponies (10 January 2019)

A Harry Potter side note; anyone else tried reading them in foreign languages?
Easy to follow, limited vocab, mix of formal and informal, tenses, parts of speech etc.  They're fantastic.

Also, the French translator is a genius.  Choixpeau.  I mean, just wow!


----------



## LaurenBay (10 January 2019)

Don't get me started on prepacked sandwiches. I hate Mayo! it is everywhere! 

I hate people with bad manners, I was brought up to always say please and thank you, be kind and courteous to others, hold doors open etc. 

Horsey hate - Riders who do not acknowledge drivers when they slow down, they are the ones that give the rest of us a bad name. Riders are quick to criticise other road users, but not to thank someone for slowing or stopping.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (10 January 2019)

Personal pet dislike... people who manage to ride their horses in a saddle that magically 'fits all horses' which has never ever been checked/fitted by a saddler. If I did that I swear my horse would collapse in a puddle. If his saddle even dares to pinch or move slightly I would get the 'face of doom'! I seem to spend my entire life getting saddles checked / new saddles fitted / trying different girths and numnahs... all to make my big guy happy. Sigh.

Oh and don't start me on over tight bridles or bits. That truly makes me want to cry.


----------



## Merrymoles (10 January 2019)

Michael Buble

And people who constantly use my name while talking to me, I think because they feel they have more "connection". I know my own name, you know my name, let's just leave it at that shall we?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 January 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			I (hopefully) intend on doing a BE80 this year and I think I might look very out of place as I only ever ride and compete in a plain cavesson bridle, GP saddle and loose ring snaffle, don't even have boots!
		
Click to expand...

I like simple so go for it lol


----------



## JFTDWS (10 January 2019)

scruffyponies said:



			A Harry Potter side note; anyone else tried reading them in foreign languages?
Easy to follow, limited vocab, mix of formal and informal, tenses, parts of speech etc.  They're fantastic.

Also, the French translator is a genius.  Choixpeau.  I mean, just wow!
		
Click to expand...

I've had the Russian version on my wishlist for AGES.  The simple language really comes into its own there!


----------



## DabDab (10 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I've had the Russian version on my wishlist for AGES.  The simple language really comes into its own there!
		
Click to expand...

My dad speaks Russian because he used to do quite a bit of work over there, and someone once gave him a copy as a present. I don't think he's ever read it....


----------



## JFTDWS (10 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			My dad speaks Russian because he used to do quite a bit of work over there, and someone once gave him a copy as a present. I don't think he's ever read it....
		
Click to expand...

A microcosm for the cruel inequity of the world! 

(I don't speak Russian, I can't get my tongue around English that well.  I can read a little though.)


----------



## DabDab (10 January 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			A microcosm for the cruel inequity of the world! 

(I don't speak Russian, I can't get my tongue around English that well.  I can read a little though.)
		
Click to expand...

Can send it to you if you like  - a world of Russian Harry potter joy awaits you! 
Yeah, he's one of those irritating easy language learners - he also speaks Welsh, French, German and Italian. It's really very unfair to the rest of us.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Can send it to you if you like  - a world of Russian Harry potter joy awaits you!
Yeah, he's one of those irritating easy language learners - he also speaks Welsh, French, German and Italian. It's really very unfair to the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like to deprive him of the possibility of acquiring a love for Russian HP!  I would like to deprive him of (or at least share!) his skills though - I'd love to be good at languages.  Oddly the only language I've ever been any good at is Latin - how useless is that in modern society?!  You never go on a mini-break to ancient Rome and need to book seats for the chariot races at the Circus Maximus, do you?!


----------



## SadKen (10 January 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			[QUOTE="SadKen, post: 13915212, member: 99281"

Horse hate: breeches. Everyone else seems to fit in them. Fastening the main brands is like trying to do a zip up between New York and Land's End, whilst the Kraken tries to fight its way to the surface of the Atlantic. Soul destroying.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps everyone else buys the right size ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€[/QUOTE]

Meow!

It isn't the size as such. It's the shape. I have no hips to speak of; if the waist fits the hip and bum area looks like I'm wearing clown trousers. There is enough room for another clown in there. Besides me.

I realise this is a problem other people likely don't have because they are a proper woman shape with big hips and a timy waist. But that is the title of the thread!


----------



## mums the groom (10 January 2019)

other people


----------



## scruffyponies (10 January 2019)

@JFTD-WS 

https://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/harry-potter-and-the-philosophers-stone-latin-9780747561965/


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 January 2019)

Hot chocolate. Vile stuff. 

Fruit teas 

Riders who don't say thank you or wear hi vis 

Dark chocolate


----------



## starfish8 (10 January 2019)

People who use 'company' and 'business' as if they are the same thing.  Probably more 'things i hate that no one else cares about' than something anyone loves but still. 

Onions.

Horsey 'dramas'.  Maybe its just my yard but everyone seems to love over-exaggerating... eg 'your horse was awful to do today, borderline dangerous' when what actually happened was it paused to look at a pile of leaves, or twitched an ear.  

People who don't bother looking for an explanation for equine behaviour... my horse is being a twit... i don't disbelieve iyoubut there is always a reason if you stop to thing about it.


----------



## DabDab (10 January 2019)

Haha s8, yes I once arrived at the livery yard I kept my big horse on to be told by the tiny blow-away-in-the-slightest-of-breeze 'groom' that my horse had 'tried to get away' from her when she was leading him in that day. No no dear, he's a young, fit, 630kg lump of a horse - if he had been trying to get away from you, trust me, he would have done. He might have wombled off in a fairly non committed way in his own direction....


----------



## Nasicus (10 January 2019)

On the topic of being called 'Hun', we all know that precedes a desperate attempt to pitch some MLM essential oil/makeup/clothing/diet tea rubbish....


----------



## rosiesowner (10 January 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			Personal pet dislike... people who manage to ride their horses in a saddle that magically 'fits all horses' which has never ever been checked/fitted by a saddler.
		
Click to expand...

This frustrates me... I knew someone who put the same monoflap on a high withered thoroughbred (talking proper shark fin) and then on a barrel/minimal withers welsh x. apparently it fit both perfectly-i don't think it fit either particularly well!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 January 2019)

Bananas.... 

*shudder* 

Foodstuff of the devil!


----------



## rosiesowner (10 January 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			Bananas....

*shudder*

Foodstuff of the devil!
		
Click to expand...

But but but, banana and nutella sandwiches are the best


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 January 2019)

rosiesowner said:



			But but but, banana and nutella sandwiches are the best 

Click to expand...

Grim, just grim! What a way to ruin a nutella sandwich!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 January 2019)

Oh yes another banana hater, glad to see I'm not the only onion hater either!

Agree with the being called babe/ baby/ hun/ hunni/ dear etc haters. Especially by men I've never met when I was doing online dating 

Bruno Mars. Irritating little man who sung my most hated song uptown funk. He's just been on the radio hence why I'm adding him

Watching dressage makes me yawn. Yes I can appreciate the skill but it's all the same thing. I used to like doing dressage competitions when the rs had them but watching it just no.

Cricket and darts. Yawn.

While I like football and watching it I disagree with how much the players are paid would love to earn what they do in a few years let alone a week

Minions. Watched a bit of one of their films and the noise they make drove me round the bend why do people love them so much?

Oh's friend. Never met the guy but sounds like he thinks he's God's gift. 

Men who flex their muscles,  if you're that muscly you can come help me shift horse bedding/ food/ hay

How difficult it is for first time buyers my age to get their own home and mortgage 
I hate a lot of things ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fabbydo (10 January 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			I love cheap sausages!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## fabbydo (10 January 2019)

HollyChops said:



			Powdered potato, cheap sausages and luncheon meat!! YUK!
		
Click to expand...

Off to Google 'powdered potato'.


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 January 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			And people who constantly use my name while talking to me, I think because they feel they have more "connection". I know my own name, you know my name, let's just leave it at that shall we?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this! Omg! Why do so many people do this!? I hate it. It makes me squirm and want to run away. There's no need unless you are singling out a comment to one person in a group of people. I don't use someone's name unless I am trying to get their attention or it needs making clear that Im directing a comment to them specifically. I certainly do not randomly pepper the conversation  with their name. It's just weird. Stop it.

I'm guessing it counts as "something other people love" since so many people seem to do it.


----------



## albeg (10 January 2019)

PapaverFollis said:



			Yes this! Omg! Why do so many people do this!? I hate it. It makes me squirm and want to run away. There's no need unless you are singling out a comment to one person in a group of people. I don't use someone's name unless I am trying to get their attention or it needs making clear that Im directing a comment to them specifically. I certainly do not randomly pepper the conversation  with their name. It's just weird. Stop it.

I'm guessing it counts as "something other people love" since so many people seem to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Makes me really uncomfortable too! If I'm the only person you're talking to I'm not going to forget, you don't need to keep reminding me! (most of the time anyway ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## GreyMane (10 January 2019)

Pretty much every sport that involves hitting/kicking/catching/passing a ball.
I blame school.


----------



## ycbm (11 January 2019)

A northern thing, I think.

What do you know, <name>?    

As a conversation starter. As a southerner, it makes me feel like I'm being interrogated, and only valued as a friend for what information I hold!


----------



## SpringArising (11 January 2019)

Haynets hung at virtually ceiling height. Why do so many people do this and do they not realise how bad it is for their horses' neck and back?


----------



## Tarragon (11 January 2019)

GreyMane said:



			Pretty much every sport that involves hitting/kicking/catching/passing a ball.
I blame school.
		
Click to expand...

That is me too!


----------



## case895 (11 January 2019)

Plaiting. Looks horrible. Takes ages and really what is the point?
Competition white breeches? White and horses? Why?
Standard height (1.2 m) fence posts. My horse Stanley has jumped out of 2 different fields this week every day. I don't know why I even bother shutting the gate.
Show jumping entries on the day (not in advance). I stopped competing as I cannot deal with turning up to class 4 and having no idea when it might start, finish, the jump off take place.


----------



## paddy555 (11 January 2019)

smart phones. I don't understand why people out for a walk in the country need to be constantly walking along looking down at their phone whilst their dogs and kids are running riot. They walk for miles like this and are completely unaware of anything riding, walking or driving into them. As someone who has no reception and therefore no smart phone I just don't understand and their total lack of awareness and inability to move out of the way is infuriating. Even worse some cyclists are now doing it whilst riding along.


----------



## Chippers1 (11 January 2019)

case895 said:



			Show jumping entries on the day (not in advance). I stopped competing as I cannot deal with turning up to class 4 and having no idea when it might start, finish, the jump off take place.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh agree with this!! The SJ I went to last weekend gives you a time for your round, I love it!


----------



## J&S (11 January 2019)

I sooo agree!


----------



## J&S (11 January 2019)

paddy555 said:



			smart phones. I don't understand why people out for a walk in the country need to be constantly walking along looking down at their phone whilst their dogs and kids are running riot. They walk for miles like this and are completely unaware of anything riding, walking or driving into them. As someone who has no reception and therefore no smart phone I just don't understand and their total lack of awareness and inability to move out of the way is infuriating. Even worse some cyclists are now doing it whilst riding along.
		
Click to expand...

I so agree!


----------



## Quadro (11 January 2019)

Deep fried pizzas are amazing
Ed Sheeran
Coblet
Ponio
Any family (mine or anothers)related activities
Carol Voderman
Hunger Games
The use of hash tags on bloody everything in particular #makingmemories


----------



## JFTDWS (11 January 2019)

#blessed #livingmybestlife #makingmemories


Ugh.


----------



## Teajack (11 January 2019)

EKW said:



			I would rather have soggy bread than 2 inches of mayo!
		
Click to expand...


Would't be so bad if it was salad cream.


----------



## Teajack (11 January 2019)

Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## rara007 (11 January 2019)

Fiction. 

I realise that's quite broad


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 January 2019)

rara007 said:



			Fiction. 

I realise that's quite broad 

Click to expand...

I would flip that a little bit and say peoples fiction - aka lies.

#liarliarpantsonfire
#perfect10
#lovemylife
#bff
#bestfameva


----------



## MrsMozart (12 January 2019)

scruffyponies said:



@JFTD-WS

https://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/harry-potter-and-the-philosophers-stone-latin-9780747561965/

Click to expand...

You star! I must get that for D1


----------



## Keith_Beef (12 January 2019)

scruffyponies said:



			A Harry Potter side note; anyone else tried reading them in foreign languages?
Easy to follow, limited vocab, mix of formal and informal, tenses, parts of speech etc.  They're fantastic.

Also, the French translator is a genius.  Choixpeau.  I mean, just wow!
		
Click to expand...

That "limited vocab" probably follows Rowling's original method of making the vocabulary and grammatical constructions suit children of the same age as Harry and gang are in each book.

I remember reading a book in A-level French class, that starts with just present tense and simple grammar, the next chapters use a past tense (probably imperfect) and more complex grammar, and so on through the book, each introducing more and more complexity; it's Djinn, by Alain Robbe-Grillet. There's another article about the book, in French, here.


As a  general rule, I don't read books in translation, unless the book has a really good reputation in its original language, and I'm unlikely to ever get proficient enough in that language.

A really good translation is a work of absolute wonder! The Harry Potter books in French are a good example, as are the books of the Millenium Trilogy (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo et al.) in British English (on the other hand, I found the American version unreadable).

I keep intending to try The Hobbit in French, because I've always felt that Tolkien's vocabulary is so intimately bound to Old English that it must be nearly untranslatable.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 January 2019)

No, Keith, as I said before, all the HP books are classified as 9-12 fiction - i.e. younger than the protagonists throughout most of the series.  Children often prefer to read about children who are slightly older than themselves - it's a common enough trait in children's fiction.  The later books have darker and deeper themes, but the vocabulary / style of the last books is certainly not aimed at 17 year olds...

(The classification is fact across all of the major retailers in the UK, afaik, so whilst you may disagree, your opinion isn't really substantiated here.)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 January 2019)

Not especially horse related, although local RC seem to provide it at every function.

Curry, chilli, black pepper.  All burn my mouth.


----------



## Chinchilla (12 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			As a  general rule, I don't read books in translation, unless the book has a really good reputation in its original language, and I'm unlikely to ever get proficient enough in that language.

A really good translation is a work of absolute wonder! The Harry Potter books in French are a good example, as are the books of the Millenium Trilogy (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo et al.) in British English (on the other hand, I found the American version unreadable).

I keep intending to try The Hobbit in French, because I've always felt that Tolkien's vocabulary is so intimately bound to Old English that it must be nearly untranslatable.
		
Click to expand...

I think good translators are just getting less common lol. The best translated books I've read have always been older. 
My favourite is a Chronicle of a Death Foretold (translated from Spanish), I think it is superb.


----------



## J_sarahd (12 January 2019)

Naughty horses. Not sure if itâ€™s just the people I know, but it seems everybody under about 18 likes having the naughtiest pony and itâ€™s almost a competition of how hard is your pony to ride. Honestly, give me something honest, even if it does have a few quirks, not something I have to have a death wish to get on!!


----------



## scruffyponies (12 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			I remember reading a book in A-level French class, that starts with just present tense and simple grammar, the next chapters use a past tense (probably imperfect) and more complex grammar, and so on through the book, each introducing more and more complexity; it's Djinn, by Alain Robbe-Grillet. There's another article about the book, in French, here.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for this... I haven't heard of it, and it sounds useful.

As for The Hobbit - I'm currently waddling through LOTR in German, on the grounds that Tolkein is quite germanic, and I'm not quite ready for anything written in German that I'm not already familiar with.  Tolkein is just SO rubbish once you're grown up.  It's a shame.


----------



## blitznbobs (12 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			I often wonder who *does* find Mrs. Brown's Boys funny? I certainly don't, nor does anybody I know (obviously not a statistically significant sample....). It's not shown on Irish TV channels.
		
Click to expand...

My dad


----------



## blitznbobs (12 January 2019)

ycbm said:



			A northern thing, I think.

What do you know, <name>?   

As a conversation starter. As a southerner, it makes me feel like I'm being interrogated, and only valued as a friend for what information I hold!
		
Click to expand...

From a psychological point of view it is a power play ... especially in a sales or complaint situation... itâ€™s why you feel uncomfortable - itâ€™s making everything they say personal. Some people use it actively as such...


----------



## cindars (12 January 2019)

J&S said:



			I so agree!
		
Click to expand...




paddy555 said:



			smart phones. I don't understand why people out for a walk in the country need to be constantly walking along looking down at their phone whilst their dogs and kids are running riot. They walk for miles like this and are completely unaware of anything riding, walking or driving into them. As someone who has no reception and therefore no smart phone I just don't understand and their total lack of awareness and inability to move out of the way is infuriating. Even worse some cyclists are now doing it whilst riding along.
		
Click to expand...

Agree and what about when they walk towards you and you have to dodge out of their way and they still don't see you.In Brighton they have signs on the pavement warning people to pay attention


----------



## Cortez (12 January 2019)

cindars said:



			Agree and what about when they walk towards you and you have to dodge out of their way and they still don't see you.In Brighton they have signs on the pavement warning people to pay attention
		
Click to expand...

There is a video of people walking into things (including traffic, ponds, glass, doors, each other, etc.) whilst staring at their phones. It is more disturbing than schadenfreudishly funny.


----------



## scats (12 January 2019)

Just remembered something else- Michael McIntyre. I find his excitable delivery hugely off-putting and I donâ€™t find him funny in the slightest.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 January 2019)

scats said:



			Just remembered something else- Michael McIntyre. I find his excitable delivery hugely off-putting and I donâ€™t find him funny in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you there!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (12 January 2019)

Re Michael McIntyre- him & MrsBrowns boys should be booted with great force into room 101.


----------



## SpringArising (12 January 2019)

scats said:



			Just remembered something else- Michael McIntyre. I find his excitable delivery hugely off-putting and I donâ€™t find him funny in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God yes. And Mrs Brown's Boys. I refer to that as 'Comedy for stupid people'.


----------



## paddy555 (12 January 2019)

cindars said:



			Agree and what about when they walk towards you and you have to dodge out of their way and they still don't see you.In Brighton they have signs on the pavement warning people to pay attention
		
Click to expand...

it says something about human evolution when we have to have signs to warn people not to walk into things. 

I have had many walk into my bike. They have ignored 3 rings of the bell and a shouted warning. I have stopped, they walk into my front wheel, raise their head slightly and mutter "sorry" step sideways,  head back down onto the screen and they are on their way.


----------



## HashRouge (12 January 2019)

Has anyone mentioned Ed Sheeran yet? Because he is top of my list!


----------



## albeg (12 January 2019)

paddy555 said:



			it says something about human evolution when we have to have signs to warn people not to walk into things.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes those inanimate objects appear out of nowhere! ðŸ˜‚ Even if you're not looking at your phone. (not that I've ever been attacked by a concrete pillar...)


----------



## Quadro (12 January 2019)

#blessed
That is like gargling acid everytime i read it.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (13 January 2019)

The phrase â€˜to die forâ€™ sets my teeth on edge and brings the urge to be very rude or punch something. Iâ€™ve banned my mother from using it when talking with me. 

Ponders whether anyone dislikes the phrase â€˜sets my teeth on edgeâ€™ ....


----------



## Fluffypiglet (13 January 2019)

and â€˜off ofâ€™ and â€˜gottenâ€™....


----------



## DabDab (13 January 2019)

blitznbobs said:



			From a psychological point of view it is a power play ... especially in a sales or complaint situation... itâ€™s why you feel uncomfortable - itâ€™s making everything they say personal. Some people use it actively as such...
		
Click to expand...

Really? But everyone says it, just as a conversation starter. It's just like saying 'what's the news on the street' or 'what's the gossip', combined with asking you how you are. Or at least that's how it's used round here.


----------



## Berpisc (13 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Really? But everyone says it, just as a conversation starter. It's just like saying 'what's the news on the street' or 'what's the gossip', combined with asking you how you are. Or at least that's how it's used round here.
		
Click to expand...

Usually followed by "nowt, how about you?"


----------



## CavaloBranco (13 January 2019)

Maybe someone has beaten me to it but any horse advert that talks about excellent "confirmation" GAH!!!!!! No, that happens in church, the word you want is "CONFORMATION". Wish I had a tenner for each time I've read it!!


----------



## windand rain (13 January 2019)

Should of, could of, would of etc sets my teeth on edge


----------



## holeymoley (13 January 2019)

â€˜Living my best lifeâ€™ drives me nuts.


----------



## DabDab (13 January 2019)

holeymoley said:



			â€˜Living my best lifeâ€™ drives me nuts.
		
Click to expand...

Reading things like this on here makes me very glad that I'm not on faceache.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Reading things like this on here makes me very glad that I'm not on faceache.
		
Click to expand...

Or you just brutally prune anyone who posts tripe like this from your friends list 

(I did use some of these hashtags in a post before NY.  I was definitely being insulting, not serious  )


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Reading things like this on here makes me very glad that I'm not on faceache.
		
Click to expand...


just choose your FB friends wisely!


----------



## DabDab (13 January 2019)

Haha, I love how you pick carefully, whereas JFTD has to prune after the fact


----------



## Quadro (13 January 2019)

Probably a Scottish thing but "yous" is just awful


----------



## vickie123 (14 January 2019)

holeymoley said:



			â€˜Living my best lifeâ€™ drives me nuts.
		
Click to expand...

I also hate â€˜be the best version of myselfâ€™


----------



## pansymouse (14 January 2019)

I hate the creeping Americanisation of UK English - can I get? gotten, apartment etc.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 January 2019)

I agree PM. I was brought up or maybe dragged up, but I definitely wasn't 'raised' as I am not a loaf of bread.


----------



## Cortez (14 January 2019)

Faracat said:



			I agree PM. I was brought up or maybe dragged up, but I definitely wasn't 'raised' as I am not a loaf of bread.
		
Click to expand...

I was rared, as they say here, not raised (also not dough........).


----------



## southerncomfort (14 January 2019)

Velux windows!

They sound like a lovely idea don't they?  

Except they are a terrible idea.  Especially when it rains, when the sound of the rain hammering on the window is so loud you might as well put a conservatory roof on your bedroom and be done with it.  

And when it snows the room is permanently dark.

Anyone want to swap for a nice pair of dormer windows?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 January 2019)

Caroline Flack

People who block the pavements/ shopping aisles  etc with their trolleys or while they stand gassing. Especially if I'm in a rush to get something done due to being on my lunch break/ having to get to the yard after. Yet they have all the time in the world.

Cyclists or riders who don't wear hi vis.

Twitter

People Putting what are apparently snap chat filters of animal ears on any picture they upload of themselves and any one in said photos onto a different form of social media e.g. Facebook. It looks really childish and silly.

The word selfie. People who put up selfie after selfie of themselves.


----------



## DabDab (14 January 2019)

southerncomfort said:



			Velux windows!

They sound like a lovely idea don't they?

Except they are a terrible idea.  Especially when it rains, when the sound of the rain hammering on the window is so loud you might as well put a conservatory roof on your bedroom and be done with it.

And when it snows the room is permanently dark.

Anyone want to swap for a nice pair of dormer windows?
		
Click to expand...

Done! Though the double glazing is blown in one of the windows of the dormer on offer ....I love a Velux, and the best part about them is the sound of the rain on them.


----------



## cindars (14 January 2019)

Back in the day and it's a get go both annoy me.


----------



## Keith_Beef (14 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			I was rared, as they say here, not raised (also not dough........).
		
Click to expand...

If you were rared, does that mean that you're less common?


----------



## Cortez (14 January 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			If you were rared, does that mean that you're less common?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm not in the least common


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 January 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Caroline Flack

People who block the pavements/ shopping aisles  etc with their trolleys or while they stand gassing. Especially if I'm in a rush to get something done due to being on my lunch break/ having to get to the yard after. Yet they have all the time in the world.

Cyclists or riders who don't wear hi vis.

Twitter

People Putting what are apparently snap chat filters of animal ears on any picture they upload of themselves and any one in said photos onto a different form of social media e.g. Facebook. It looks really childish and silly.

The word selfie. People who put up selfie after selfie of themselves.
		
Click to expand...

There is a girl at work who puts up basically the same picture every single day - it is so filtered you wouldn't know it was her if you put the pic next to her in real life!

As for selfie - the word was created by people who couldn't spell narcissist.


----------



## ycbm (14 January 2019)

pansymouse said:



			I hate the creeping Americanisation of UK English - can I get? gotten, apartment etc.
		
Click to expand...


Isn't gotten old English?  I love it.


----------



## hellfire (14 January 2019)

Auslander said:



			Pink haylage wrap!
		
Click to expand...

Please don't hate it. I'm a farmer and we pay extra for the pink wrap as it's a donation for Cancer research. Hence the pink. It's to show our support and any pink wrapped you buy you know they've supported the cause.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 January 2019)

ycbm said:



			Isn't gotten old English?  I love it.
		
Click to expand...

I think actually a lot of  Americanisms are old English ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (14 January 2019)

Fresians ! Huge apologies to those of you who own and love them but I truly think they look grotesque. Their necks look like they have been stuck onto their withers like a periscope on a submarine - every bit of their body looks out of proportion to each other...I could go on and on but suspect a possible lynching. But to add balance and perspective I  dare say a lot of people would hate my taste in horses too


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 January 2019)

MrsJingle said:



			Fresians ! Huge apologies to those of you who own and love them but I truly think they look grotesque. Their necks look like they have been stuck onto their withers like a periscope on a submarine - every bit of their body looks out of proportion to each other...I could go on and on but suspect a possible lynching. But to add balance and perspective I  dare say a lot of people would hate my taste in horses too 

Click to expand...

See I dont mind them as driving horses but they look uncomfortable to ride.


----------



## Cortez (14 January 2019)

EKW said:



			See I dont mind them as driving horses but they look uncomfortable to ride.
		
Click to expand...

They very often are....



ElleSkywalker said:



			I think actually a lot of  Americanisms are old English ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

*Some* of them are, (like "pitcher" for jug) but most americanisms are creeping in unobserved through the all-pervasive nature of american media and it makes me sad and annoyed in equal measure.


----------



## Keith_Beef (15 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			They very often are....



*Some* of them are, (like "pitcher" for jug) but most americanisms are creeping in unobserved through the all-pervasive nature of american media and it makes me sad and annoyed in equal measure.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of Americanisms look to me like Spanish grammar constructions polluting American English, then being adopted around the rest of the Anglosphere.


----------



## Mule (17 January 2019)

EKW said:



			See I dont mind them as driving horses but they look uncomfortable to ride.
		
Click to expand...

It can be very difficult for them to learn to canter in balance. I'd imagine it's because their breeding emphases the trot.
It's strange they've gained popularity for dressage when other types find the discipline physically easier.


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2019)

mule said:



			It can be very difficult for them to learn to canter in balance. I'd imagine it's because their breeding emphases the trot.
It's strange they've gained popularity for dressage when other types find the discipline physically easier.
		
Click to expand...


I think it happened because Totilas is black and throws out his forelegs and has a high head carriage through training,  and they are black and hold throw out their forelegs and have a high head carriage. The timing was right. Having said that, i like them, but I've never ridden one.


----------



## Mule (17 January 2019)

ycbm said:



			I think it happened because Totilas is black and throws out his forelegs and has a high head carriage through training,  and they are black and hold throw out their forelegs and have a high head carriage. The timing was right. Having said that, i like them, but I've never ridden one.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right.


----------



## windand rain (17 January 2019)

Think they are real marmite horses you either love them or hate them. I really dont like them at all but know lots that do


----------



## little_critter (17 January 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			Ariat boots... Poorly fitting and atrocious leather for the price.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your feet. I find Ariats fit me perfectly.


----------



## blitznbobs (17 January 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I think actually a lot of  Americanisms are old English ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Yes like truck ... but gotten is only in American English as a past participle of â€˜getâ€™ it can be used as an adjective in British English (eg Ill gotten gains) but is not a verb... my understanding is that this is where it was extracted from into American English parlance ... I personally hate it but language always evolves so Iâ€™m sure it will enter the Oxford dictionary soon.


----------



## brightmount (17 January 2019)

Non horsey things: garlic, chilli, gin
Horsey things: bling, patent leather, pink.

Have I alienated enough people?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 January 2019)

This 10 year challenge thing that's the latest FB craze


----------



## JFTDWS (17 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Haha, I love how you pick carefully, whereas JFTD has to prune after the fact 

Click to expand...

Some people seem perfectly reasonable in real life, and are absolute knobbers on social media.  It's a strange phenomenon!


----------



## nimblesthepony (20 January 2019)

aztec diamond leggings


----------



## Lyle (21 January 2019)

The idiotic social media 'Challenges' that today's youth seem so proud of completing. 

The revolting level of narcissim that is being fuelled by social media.


----------



## SOS (21 January 2019)

From a few pages back in this thread... but undeclared Mayo in prepacked sandwiches makes me want to scream.

Untidy horses. Exception for retired oldies, but bog brush tails or straw in feathers urks me. Doesnâ€™t benefit the horse at all to be smart, I just prefer it yet majority seems to hate it.

Endless posts on social mediaâ€™s of peopleâ€™s â€˜fur babiesâ€™ which are poor quality/mundane. Twenty pictures of your horse eating hay in the field everyday is too much.

Fiat 500s... why would you want to drive a oversized toy car?

Finally..I hope this comes across right.
The idea that being on this earth longer makes you more knowledgable.  On a whole it is true. But mainly at work it bothers me when people use the â€˜I have had/done/not done blah blah for 40+ years and been fineâ€™, whilst giving me a look as I have clearly not even been alive that long let alone been doing said practice. It can be quite offensive when you have studied for years, keep up to date on evidence based practice and seen first hand the consequences of it going wrong. But sure... your experience with a handful of the millions of pets means you are right.


----------

